# FAC - June 2014



## Marchwind

This will be short and sweet. Too busy at work to create a reasonable thread, and now too hot and tired to  so you all are getting a copy and paste deal :hysterical:

This is the FAC (Fiber Arts Chat). We use this space to come together and talk about all things in our lives, not just the fiber related stuff. If you are new to the Fiber Forum please take the time to introduce yourself. You can do it here or start a thread of your own. If you prefer to sit in the back of the room and just watch and read, that's fine. But we would all love it if you would take the time and tell us about yourself. You are under no obligation to post but we do like to know who we are talking to. If you ever need help with anything please do NOT hesitate to ask. There is nothing that we consider a "stupid question", we all started at the beginning. There are no or very, very few absolutes in the fiber arts, so be prepared to get lots of advice, some of it may differ . Remember we LOVE photographs. You don't have to be an expert at photography, just post a photo. It really helps to motivate people and inspire them. It also helps if you have a question about something if you can post a photo of it or provide a link to what you are talking about. Lastly, enjoy the forum.

I'm working on all sorts of things some fiber related some not. The last several days have been warm to hot, in the 80's but thankfully the humidity has been low so it's been bareable. Rain and t-storms are coming in tonight or tomorrow via our friends in Minnesota . Then it will be dropping down into the 70's by the weekend I think.


----------



## Kasota

How can it be June already?! I blinked and May few by. 

We had two days of rain. I got the oil on the Traveller. Have to wait 72 before I put on any poly, if I do. I spent some time going through some of my yarn stash. How can a person accumulate so much yarn? It's everywhere. LOL! I found a 1/2 finished afghan that I hadn't completed because I ran out of yarn and couldn't find the other skeins...and low and behold I found them! 

I ran out to Michael's and got myself some of those point protectors for knitting needles so stuff doesn't fall off when you aren't working with it. I only had one and I was afraid I was going to lose it. Picked up a pack of cable stitch holders of different sizes because when I was looking on line it said to use one that is close to the size of the needles you are working with. I also got one of those little needle gauge things because I have some old aluminum dpns and don't know what size they are. I am slowly building up my stash of do-dads for knitting.  

I kind of like do-dads. 

I found a hat pattern for circular needles that looks pretty easy to do. I ordered a set of circulars but don't have them yet but the ONE not-too-crummy circular I have is what is called for in the pattern. 

I went out to peek at my garden between the rains and found my peas, beans, beats and kohlrabi are all UP! AND I have a few early strawberries that I can pick for a treat for mom tomorrow. She will be so surprised!


----------



## lambs.are.cute

I got the ram shorn today. He was a sweet heart and tolirated it pretty well. Was determined to stay on his feet but he was sooooo happy to get his wool off. It was 90f today and he was NOT happy. 
Him harming it up for the computer (insane wither in the back)


His wool length with my hand for reference. My longest finger is just touching him and his wool went all the way to my wrist. 


All done


----------



## Callieslamb

That is some serious wool. I bet he's singing your praises all day. I have one left that wasn't sheared in March. She's still only 2 inches though. 

Today is my birthday! I'm 54 now. I can't deny it or pretend it's otherwise. Sigh.....I see a surgeon on the 17th about replacing my knee. Hopefully, we can get it done before summer is gone. I'll have to walk 2 hrs a day afterwards to get the new joint from stiffening up. Knowing all this is coming, I sold all but 2 of my finnsheep. I just have 7 sheep out in the pasture right now - 4 are from this year's lamb crop. Sniff....sniff...


----------



## weever

Happy Birthday, Callieslamb! I'm sorry that you had to get rid of most of your sheep...


----------



## Marchwind

Belated Happy Birthday Callie! With your knee you will probably need a pat down when you fly unless you go to an airport that has a body scanner. If it is just a partial you may be alright if you eliminate all metal from your person before walking through a metal detector. If it's a full replacement you most likely will set off any metal detector. I hope you had a nice day even if you are 54 (baby) and anticipating knee surgery.

Kasota in a pinch you can wrap rubber bands around needle tips to keep stitches from jumping off.

LAC, OMG that is a beautiful, beautiful fleece. He is a Romney right? Lucky girl, enjoy spinning that, it will be a dream.


----------



## MDKatie

Happy (late) birthday, Callieslamb! Good luck with your surgery! Sounds like a great time to do lots of knitting (during recovery)!


I can't believe it's June already! I sold my last goat kid yesterday. She went to a great home in upstate NY. No more bottle feeding for me this year! :banana:

Only 10 days until we leave for our road trip to Florida! There's so much to do before then!!!


----------



## bergere

Happy Birthday, Callieslamb! Sending healing thoughts for your surgery.

That is a great clip job, lambs are cute.... Wish you lived closer, would have to come do mine. 

We had a couple of cooler days last week. One day was 60*, heavy clouds and drizzling... reminded me so much of NW Oregon. Just _LOVED_ it.

So I decided I had better clip my Finn ewe, because I just can't handle the heat they have here in VA.
Took an hour and a half for a little Finn ewe. Am getting old. sigh ~~ 
Also making me rethink getting more wool sheep. 

Seems like all I am doing is Mowing, have between 8/10 acres to mow, every 4 days to keep the grass down. If I don't, I end up with Copperheads and tons of ticks. 
Chickens keep the ticks away around the house, Thank goodness. Same with the Turkeys and snakes.
Cool weather,, I should be riding my horses and handspinning yarn outside.... seems like all I do is chores. sigh ~~

Do think I am finally getting a handle on the diseases and copious amounts of bugs they have here, that make it really hard to grow an small orchard and Veggie garden. 
Never had this trouble in either WA or OR. 
Step learning curve here.

Need to go out and spray the sheep again, to give them some relief from the nasty black flies and midges.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I am feeling much better, folks, and thank you all for your concern, prayers, well-wishes and positive energy. I am still home and unable to work, (maybe tomorrow?)taking breathing treatments and not getting much quality sleep. It has been raining for the last three days so perhaps staying inside isn't all that bad.  NOT good fleece washing weather- but we always appreciate the rain since we live in the forest and summer forest fires are a huge concern. 

My poor nurse, Cabin Fever, has been running ragged- doing his chores, doing mine, and trying to take care of me. :kiss: But today he had to go to the Twin Cities on some business with his mom, so I am alone. 

Work has called a couple of times now and I am able to access my work computer remotely so I can keep an eye on things from here.  

It is great to hear everyone's updates and see the shearing progress. Love the pics of the sheepies. 

*Callieslamb*- happy belated birthday! This getting old and wearing out body parts is getting kind of old. My doctor says it's obvious I have enjoyed using my body all these years - and that's what it's for- but some parts took a beating. How wonderful we live in a world where we can replace worn out parts as necessary! I hope you get your surgery all scheduled and accomplished quickly. The sooner it is over, the sooner you can get on with wearing THAT one out. :grin: 

*Kasota - *we are gonna be in your neck of the woods on Saturday the 14th! If you and Granny Annie are available, we'd love to drop by for a very short visit. I understand that SvenskaFlicka (and Mr SvenskaFlicka) will also be in town so perhaps we can co-ordinate a visit, if you don't think that might be too overwhelming? :teehee:

and apparently, I am a doo-dad person, lordamercy, I am. I cannot help myself. 

Doodads make me happy and I love having everything I need at my fingertips. 

"Investing in quality tools of the craft" while I am still working. Thats my mantra. :grin:

While I am "resting" and recuperating, I have been knitting on a "free range" knitting project and all I can say is that it is getting BIGGER. We will see what it decides it wants to be. I love it. I think. We'll see. 

Today I think I will head down to the coolness of the basement- we have a cool front supposed to arrive later today bringing drier air after all this rain. (We have a/c but we haven't had to turn it on) and the air feels a bit "sticky" up here but donwstairs it's much cooler. I need to put away a few fiber things and restock a few fiber shelves with my Shepherd's Harvest and JazzTurtle purchases. 

And I have been spinning on three wheels the last two weeks- the CPW, my Norwegian, and my new Indian Head Spinner which has now been confirmed to be a Ricci wheel. I crawled around with a flashlight and found the name engraved on one of the swirly spokes on the cast iron drive wheel. :goodjob:

May was a flurry of activity- family and fiber and festivals and gardening and mowing and planting and pruning and checking things off that "to do" list thats been sitting waiting for warmer weather. Well, it's here. 

May has come and gone and here have June. Time to air out the guest cabin and welcome family and friends and maybe get some fleece washed!


OH! and the TDF (The wild and craxy Tour de Fleece fiber event that runs concurrent to the bike race the Tour de France) starts on July 5th-:nanner: :bouncy: 

so if anyone wants to ramrod the event here on HT, I would be delighted to hand over the reins- and help get ya going and everything, but if nobody wants to take it on, I will be happy to organize it. Just let me know. 

y'all have an awesome blessed day.


----------



## Taylor R.

L.A.C., that fleece is gorgeous!

Happy birthday, Callieslamb!!


----------



## mamajohnson

Hey all! I have not been very present lately. Just going to/from work.
We had the longest new AC install EVER. I was beginning to think it was an epic failure. Started in late February, and just finished last Saturday. May 31.
It was really getting tough without the a/c. yeah, we are wimps. But 80* and 5million% humidity just don't agree with me. :umno:

So, anyway, I ran the electric to the unit myself, and DH finished up the install of some of the vent stuff. We just need to put in a vent to DD's room, but cannot find the part. My dear sweet BIL was doing the install, but being 300 miles away sorta hampered things. Right now, I am very grateful to have it up and running. We will get that other vent run sooner or later (voting for sooner)

Work is going better. I have put in for a manager position, and hoping/praying it comes through. It would be a pain in the grits, but huge raise. We shall see.

I also got those KIL socks FINALLY finished. GAM should have them now. (I hope)

June is going to be crazy busy, planning DD a surprise 16th Birthday, have 3 camps to manage to get kids to, DS#3 is in from college for a brief spell, then off to Dallas to earn the big bucks (and pay for another semester).
Gardens are flourishing, so I will have to figure out how to can in between it all....

Have been reading, but not much posting.

Happy B-day Callie!
Glad your getting better WIHH.

I think that earning a living gets in the way of living sometimes....just my humble opinion.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Just a short check in ... I've been so busy with the garden.

LambsRcute ... what gorgeous fleece!!

Callie ... so sorry to hear about the knee. Happy Birthday!! I turn 54 in Oct & need a knee replacement also but will put it off as long as possible ... I've seen enough doctors these last few months to last me awhile.

WIHH, don't push yourself, you'll only set yourself back.

MamaJ ... successful birth! Beautiful babe! I'm sure T filled you in. Midwife left far too soon after birth for my comfort, but all is well.

Kas, I miss seeing your daily uplifting posts! Give Grannie Annie a hug from me (to recharge her shawl, donchaknow).

Lez, you're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kasota

LAC what beautiful fleece! He looks happy to be free of his wool. Love the color! 

Callieslamb, I hope you had a delightful birthday!! Prayers for the surgery to go well! 

Marchie, that's a good idea about rubber bands! I had not thought of that.  

Katie, what fun to have a trip planned! Hope you have loads of fun! 

Bergere, I found the same thing when I first bought my farm all those years ago. I brought my horses home and envisioned having tons of time for riding. They were right out the back door, after all! hahaha! There was always so much to do that my riding time sometimes was a whole lot less than I had dreamed about. 

WIHH, I am so glad you are feeling better!!! Don't overdo and relapse! Poor CF - he was probably glad to take a trip to the Twin Cities. LOL! I would love to have a visit on the 14th! Love your mantra! Works for me!  


MamaJohnson - so glad you could get the AC working. I am a wimp and need my AC, too. Prayers for you to get the manager's job! When will you find out? 

Cyndi - so glad to see you post! How is the ankle doing? I gave Grannie Annie a big hug from you! 

Everything is water logged here. Rain, rain and more rain. I don't know why but I am more tired than normal lately. Can't seem to catch a good night's sleep! 

Hi ho, hi ho - it's off to work I go....


----------



## hercsmama

Hey all!
WIHH, So glad you're feeling better!

Well, keep us in your thoughts today all.
We are expecting Major, Major storms today and tonight.
They have been talking about it since last Friday. Should be a really wild ride!
Winds around 70 with gusts up from there:shocked:, large hail, they are saying possible softball sized :shocked:, and they are predicting tornado's, lot's of them.:run:

I have to run into town this morning, just going to gas up, and go to the post office. Then home to tuck in for the afternoon. Things are supposed to start rocking and rolling later this afternoon.
I have the sheep out on the pasture right now, but will be locking them up in their paddock as soon as it looks like anything is starting.
Dh took some stuff down to the storm shelter this morning, just in case....I have the dogs leashes ready, and the cat carriers are by the back door.

So not in the mood for this today, I have tons to do in the garden!:Bawling:


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama, keeping you in my thoughts. You may want to keep the cats in one small room so they are easy to find. I have a few that can hide in my house to the point I think hey got out and ran away only to have them waltz in the room later. Animals generally can sense when something is going to happen and head into a hiding place.

Please check in as soon as you are able and let us know how you are doing.

Great to hear from you MamaJ! Good luck on the managers position. I we as going to get my AC units put in this week but we are due for mid 70's for the next week or so :dance: I'd much rather have the windows open so I'm leaving the fans in place for a bit longer.


----------



## bergere

Hope you feel better soon WIIH!

Stay safe Hercsmama. The storms over this way are scary. 

News said were are going to have very bad Thunder and Lightening storms this afternoon. 

Need to put the animals up in the front pasture... but I hate having to bring them back up in those kinds of storms.

Kasota, used to raise breeding stock sheep way back when, when I was a lot younger. 
Thought maybe I could do it again at my age and gimpiness... ah.. no. 
So if I bring any more sheep on the place, has to be hair sheep. Will just buy my Roving from now on.

Farm in Oregon was nearly as big as this place, but no where near as much work. The weather was much more mild and cooler year round... so easy to get things done any time.
This is the third farm we are starting over/starting from scratch again.... and at DH's and my ages... 

Add the stupid heat and humidity this area of VA has... oh and the bugs that like to eat me... I do not do well in this heat. 
Have only very short windows of time to get things done... which kind'a stresses me out.  And leaves me no time to enjoy anything. 
Why I love the winters here.. might be cold, but I don't over heat and no bugs... or mowing! 

yikes... I am rambling.... 

So here is a photo of a home made, totally from scratch piazza I made the other day. LOL


----------



## Callieslamb

I always have the nicest feeling when I read about what everyone is up to. I really wish we lived closer and could have a fiber arts group of our own for real. You are some of the best people ever! THanks for all the birthday wishes. I really want to just have this surgery over with, but I'm sure it will be at least a month or two before we can even get started.

WIHH- I hope you keep recovering. I appreciated your words that helped me not feel so guilty about y joints. I have used my body lots...and enjoyed it actually!

I'm very thankful for the advances in medicine that help us stay on our feet AS WEll as those that let us all connect. Being a 'farming wife' isn't nearly as lonely as it used to be for all those ladies that lived this life so many years ago.

It's time to get DS ready for scout camp and ask that mill where my rovings are! I want to have them back before I have the surgery. I'm not sorry to have to sell my sheep, not too badly anyway. I need to move on to producing the fibers that I like best. 

Hope each of you find some joy in today!


----------



## Ana Bluebird

Good to hear how everyone is doing and great to see the pictures. I have touched base with our fiber group again as they switched back to days that I can come---so I'm spinning again! I have been working on toe-up socks and just CAN'T get past that heel turn (I've done lots of top-down, BUT...). I've taken that yarn out so many times that it's not looking too good. I guess I'm going to have to ask for help----sigh! Also knitting a purple scarf for a purple-loving musician friend---she will love it! Stay cool, fiber friends!


----------



## Taylor R.

The garden at my dad's is mulched and ready to rock and roll (most of what we put up comes from his garden as we lack the space to produce enough 'extra', so we do most of the work so that we can actually get to the garden through the weeds and it actually produces). The chickens are doing well and we'll have eggs in a few weeks. Hopefully we get to the orchard before the birds this year.

I'm working a ton still and our savings account is really appreciating me for it. We're getting ready to put an offer on a house , so now I've got money set back for all those little incidentals that arise when home buying. We didn't expect to be able to get a house with any kind of land at all on our budget, but I found one so we're going to jump on it. Hopefully it works out for us! I've dreamed of my own little 5 acres since I first moved off my parent's farm and into my little apartment in town.

Stay safe, Debi! We had some yucky storms Sunday night, and they're calling for more, but not quite like yours.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Thinking of you, Debi! Thankfully we don't get much violent weather - well, certainly not as much as we did when I lived in Texas and Oklahoma. Just keep your eye on the sky and watch the animal's behaviour - they will tell you when to hunker down. 

And invest in a good weather radio - we have one plugged in and set to warn us of weather warnings and alerts and watches, etc. When it goes off, it will shoot ya out of bed when it sounds off in the middle of the night- but there is no way you are gonna miss a warning. 

Saying a prayer for you and yours!


----------



## Pigeon Lady

Hey all!

WIHH, so glad you didn't end up in the hospital and that you're feeling a bit better. I couldn't sleep the other night and and for some reason thought "I bet WIHH is still awake and wheezing!" Had pneumonia a few times so know what your're going through. You do need to take it easy, even though you may feel better.

Happy birthday Callieslamb!!! I was so wishing I could have bought a couple of your sheep.

We had a busy weekend. Son's high school graduation was on Sunday. He was home schooled for most of his life but went to HS for the last couple of years since I was so sick after Mom died. It turned out to be a fantastic experience for him. He graduated with a 4.25 gpa! Don't know who he inherited those brains from but it sure wasn't from me!

It's official! We are staying here and not moving with DH's job. Yay!!! He's already getting lots of leads on new jobs even though he was planning to go back to school. He knows a lot of people and has done a lot of hiring of the people at his present work place so the employment agencies know him and are letting him know about any opportunities coming up. I think things are going to work out ok.

Dad's a lot better. Thanks for you thoughts and well wishes.

I started washing some fleeces and found that the best way is to put some fleece in the big landing net hubby uses for fishing, and set it in a deep slow area of the creek. The worst of the dust and stains just float away as the water gently moves through! Wish I'd thought of it before.

Bergere, I'm so sorry that you're not enjoying the area you moved to. I wish you were down here in the mountains. It's still a lot different than Oregon, but I think you might like it better than where you are and the vets from VA tech are really great. My old horse with heaves has been having a terrible time this year. Yesterday the vet called to tell me they were in the area and would like to stop and check in on her free of charge. Two vets and a bunch of students showed up and all took turns examining her. It's like sitting in on a class. Not looking forward to the final bill but they really do a thorough job. They get to recognize a heart murmur, crackles and wheezes and whistles, weight problems... Hmmm... maybe they should be paying me for providing them with such an educational opportunity!


----------



## Miz Mary

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Callieslamb !!! 

WIHH, glad your feeling better !! 

That pizza looks delicious ...been on a diet the last few weeks .... mostly veggies and protein.... lost 7 lbs, but now I want all the stuff I gave up , like bread...crackers .... I feel better not eating carbs , but they are my weakness !!! 

LAC, that is one GORGEOUS fleece !! What a blessing he stood still for you too.... I cant imagine wrasslin' a beast down to shear it !! 

Bergere, HUGS from Oregon !!! It's a calm day here , about 66 and cloudy ..... 

WIHH, how's the gluten free going ?? How about that kombucha ?!


----------



## mamajohnson

MullersLaneFarm said:


> MamaJ ... successful birth! Beautiful babe! I'm sure T filled you in. Midwife left far too soon after birth for my comfort, but all is well.


Hey Cyndi! Told T that next baby. (if there is one ) I will come camp out and deliver it. Midwife left too soon and was not as proactive as I would have been. But, I am real familiar with the history.... anyway, so glad you were there. I understand you were a huge help.


----------



## Kasota

Debi, prayers that the storms pass you by with narry a plant out of place! Stay safe!!

Marchie, that is good advice about putting the cats in one room so you can get at them. They do hide when storms come! 

Bergere, that pizza looks divine... oh, drooool!!! I forget who said it on this forum but "The next best thing to having fiber critters is FRIENDS who have fiber critters!" I used to raise breeding stock, too, and while I miss them I do not miss all of the work. I'm not 21 any more, either. 
I don't do well in the heat, either. Not sure if I could take those VA temps and humidity! I would love to see pictures of your place. 

Callieslamb, I feel the same way about this place. It is a gentle, encouraging place in a world that sometimes seems all out of kilter. 

Ana Bluebird, so glad you can get to your fiber group again! Yay! 

Taylor, that is so exciting about the house! We need more description, though. We need pictures! I hope it works out for you!! 

PL, glad to hear your dad is doing better! And what exciting news that you are going to say at your place!! YAY!!! What a neat idea about floating your fleece in the stream. 

MizMary, congrats on losing 7 pounds! Woot! 

MamaJ and Cindy - what is this baby business going on? Who's baby? I missed something! I didn't know Cyndi was going to be part of it all! 

I was late getting in to work today because mom had a nose bleed. Poor dear, she gets so scared. She is on blood thinners and they always take a while to stop and a few times I have had to take her to the hospital because they wouldn't stop. I have nose clamps for her and know the drill but it takes a while and then she is upset for a bit. At least she is doing well now.  It was a beautiful day. I planted a flat of moss roses when I got home from work. I like them for a border around some of my rose beds. My peas are up and the beans are getting leaves. yay!


----------



## raccoon breath

Hi everyone! Today, I sheared Herman, the most recent addition to the fiber herd. I gave him some strawberry Fanta afterward because he was so good. He's a range goat and was able to shear him standing so my back isn't throbbing

Hope all are well. Prayers for those who are not.


----------



## bergere

Pigeon Lady said:


> Hey all!
> 
> 
> Bergere, I'm so sorry that you're not enjoying the area you moved to. I wish you were down here in the mountains. It's still a lot different than Oregon, but I think you might like it better than where you are and the vets from VA tech are really great. My old horse with heaves has been having a terrible time this year. Yesterday the vet called to tell me they were in the area and would like to stop and check in on her free of charge. Two vets and a bunch of students showed up and all took turns examining her. It's like sitting in on a class. Not looking forward to the final bill but they really do a thorough job. They get to recognize a heart murmur, crackles and wheezes and whistles, weight problems... Hmmm... maybe they should be paying me for providing them with such an educational opportunity!



That is the problem moving Blind. My Farrier said I couldn't of picked a more bug ridden area if I tried. 

Would be nice to have access to good Vets that handle all livestock again. 

Have been up in the Hills... and love it up there, didn't seem to have the bugs we have here. Still hot though.
Love it down in Williamsburg... lots and lots of handspinners down there.
Sadly, both areas are too far from DH's work. sigh ~~ 


Sorry to hear about your horse. Never easy when they have problems.

Dyfra, my grey Icelandic mare has been having a lot of problems with this clime too. Like me, she can't handle the heat. Also allergic to a lot of things here. 
She is on antihistamines.... The other Icelandic is doing a little better. 


Thank you Miz Mary, do miss Oregon a lot!! So does my Icelandics. LOL

Thank you Kasota on the Piazza! (hugs) on taking care of your Mom, is a sweet thing to do!

Just glad I have air conditioning. I run out, do the chores,,, run in and cool off for an hour or two... then rinse and repeat. No fun.... 18 years living in the Wet side of WA and OR...
body has become used to the mellow cool weather of the NW!
Keep my fingers crossed we can go back some day.

This is the little Orchard I am trying to get started. Steep learning curve here. The little red shed on the left is the Hen house. They keep the ticks at bay around the house. Though my porches look more like Poop decks. 
White houses are the neighbors... not used to living so close to other people. But they are nice.










Path towards the back neighbors pond, but we can only enjoy the woods here in the winter. Ticks are on the Pine trees.. you don't need to touch them, to end up with 100's of ticks on you. ewww..... yuck! Another reason I miss NW Oregon... could go in the woods any time.... never had a tick on me or my animals in the 18 years there!











The House... such as it is. Not very well made....sigh ~~ 









Hay shed....










And my wee Herd... sheep, hair and one wool, two goats, two Icelandics... and Maggie my Mini.


----------



## Marchwind

Callielambs, I bet you will be up and ready to walk around at the Michigan Fiber Fest.

Bergre that pizza looks really yummy, I love pizza,e specially homemade 

Debi we need you to check in if you can, let us know you all are okay.

PigeonLady glad you don't have to move.


----------



## hercsmama

I am ALIVE!!!!!!! :happy:

What a wild night! It was crazy, we did lose some seriously big branches from some of our trees. Thank goodness none of them fell on the buildings.
One did fall on a section of fence, right next to the house. Took out one whole side, but dh and I found it before the dogs did, and were able to force it back up, and nail it into place.
I also lost one of the trellises in my garden. But it looks this morning like the peas that were on it, are ok, we'll see in a bit..:hohum:
Had hail the size of golf balls for a bit, and the wind was going at least 70-80, and the gusts were worse.
Just glad it's over, and our damage was minimal.
The kids said it got a bit wild in Kearney as well, but not as bad as up here.
Today I will be picking up branches, and sorting out my garden a bit.

Oh! LOL! We did have a casualty though. About 6 or so dh was just getting home, and heard a noise under one of our Spruce trees out front.
When he checked, it was a wild Turkey poult, all by itself. No feather yet, so maybe a week or two old. No momma in sight. Can't figure out how it even got where it was. But we put it in a cat carrier, and kept it in the garage last night. Gave it water and some ground cornmeal to eat, it's all we had .
Haven't gone out to check on it yet. But if it lived through the night, I suppose, I'll run into town and get some actual feed for it..
Whatcha gonna do?:facepalm:


----------



## Geoprincess55

Callieslamb - happy birthday! Hope your day was fabulous. I so agree - I wish we all lived closer so we could have a fiber-arts group. 
WIHH - glad you are getting back on your feet. Am praying for quick complete recovery. I hope you will still organize the TDF...
LAC - that is a lovely fleece. Can't wait to see what it becomes when it "grows up".
MDKatie - have a great and safe trip to Florida. I love it there; where in Florida are you headed?
Hercsmama- those storms looked massive last night on the weather report! Hope you all are doing OK.
Bergere- loved seeing your animals.

Nothing much new with me. Been spinning up some of my "loot" from Shepherds Harvest. Love the diz I got from SvenskaFlicka (& her DH). I was so excited about it at the time that I forgot to say how much I loved his Dr. Who scarf - it was perfect! 

Got my garden in and we promptly had torrential rains, so now waiting to see if anything comes up. Last year this happened and I had to replant about 80% of the garden. We have pretty wet, heavy soil here - which is challenging in wet years but a blessing in dry times.

Went exploring one of the nearby back roads, and discovered a sheep farm! The owner happened to be out getting her mail so we chatted. She has 54 icelandics and mostly sells the wool on her website, Sunrisesheep.com. I bought a sample to try out. She also has a beautiful Louet wheel, which has been languishing for 6-7 years in a storage closet!!! :shocked:Her son bought it for her but she could not figure out how to use it. I'm planning to go back when I have more time and show her the basics; will tell her about HT too, as you are all so encouraging and helpful. So, I now have found an alpaca farm about 1 mile east of me, and the icelandics 1 mile west. Life is good!


----------



## Marchwind

Glad to hear you're okay Hercsmama  thanks for letting us know. I'm happy you saved that little turkey too . I suppose keeping dead wood trimmed out of trees would be the key to not having branches come down onto anything.


----------



## hercsmama

Marchie, we have spent the last year and half cutting out the dead stuff, made awesome firewood this past winter.
These where healthy live branches, huge ones!
They are Cottonwoods, massively tall. Several are at least 80+ feet or so. Dh was saying maybe we should take them out, but they are all the shade we have for the house this time of year, hate to lose them, but it might not be a bad idea........:bored:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

this time of year, even live branches come down when weighted down with new growth. They act like ship's sails in the high winds and can really do a number on tree. 

And with the ground being saturated, and the tops of trees fully laiden with new leaves and new growth, even trees that have stood for years suddenly go topsy-turvy and come up , roots and all. 

So glad you were relatively unscathed, Debi. That was a scary day!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

FR's is now a "knitware designer" and will have his sweaters featured at the Peoria Ignite Fashion show in August. 

http://www.fashionignite.com/?page_id=54

Check out the bottom of the page.


----------



## Miz Mary

FINALLY FR !!!!! SO excited for you !!!!


----------



## Taylor R.

Debi, things were CRAZY up there. On of my drivers called me from the MO IA state line to say he had stopped due to baseball sized hail. I'd hate to see his truck when he finally limps his way home. Also, I talked to the store manager in Blair, NE last night when he called to tell us not to deliver any more freight to them for a couple days because the hail broke every sky-light in the store and then the rain soaked everything. I'm glad you all escaped relatively unscathed!!

Kas, we haven't even been to see the house in person yet. I refuse to go look and get my hopes up until all the financing stuff is totally pre-approved and all that's left is the shopping. My mom and step dad went to see it, and they're super excited about it. It's a little dated in some parts of the house still, but it checks off every little item on our list (3 or 4 bedrooms, at least 1 1/2 baths, basement or storm shelter, one level, that sort of stuff), and everything is in great shape. It also has natural gas well rights, which would make heating the joint quite cheap. Plus the land...whew. It's in my home town, to boot. As soon as we actually go look, I'll get pics.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

GeoPrincess, I will make sure I let Philip know how much you like your diz and his scarf! He's proud of that scarf...


----------



## Pigeon Lady

Bergere, I so feel for you! 

Your place looks beautiful but I think your climate is more like North Carolina. We were stationed down there for 8 years and the best view was from the rear-view mirror!!  Lord, was it hot and miserable. Millions of ticks, I made the best I could of it but there were only a couple of productive months a year -March and April -that were somewhat comfortable. Any building/ homesteading projects would have to be crammed into those two months and the rest of the summer, like you I had to try to work early in the day before 9 am then sit inside feeling depressed because it looked so nice out but as soon as you opened the door the heat was like a brick wall! I would think "this moment of my life will never come back and I'm held hostage in my own house!" 

Get some of those hospital scrub shirts. They made working outdoors a lot more comfortable. Very airy. And keep your hair wet if you can stand it. 

Here we have a few hot days in the summer but it lasts about two weeks at the most. We can sit outside and not get eaten alive. I've never had to use bug spray here. We lived over in Washington State for 4 years and LOVED it, but this area we really fell in love with. It feels like England ( my home) or Tolkein's "The Shire". 

Sorry to hear about your horse. I hope she does ok. June is always the worst month for Shady. Right now she's on Ventipulmin twice a day, antihistamines twice a day and Dexamethazone. We finally got her respirations down to about 28/30 per minute. We're hoping we can start backing off some of the meds soon. It's been a long haul. She's 21 and has had heaves since she was quite young. She was one of the research horses in the Equine Allergic Airway Desease Program way back. She's a lovely sweet girl but there's only so much that can be done and I'm afraid she might not make it through another winter. She's had a good innings on the whole.


----------



## Forerunner

:ashamed:


Now I done it.....


http://www.fashionignite.com/

Go to "menu" and check out "the team".


:whistlin:


----------



## hercsmama

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

FR so excited for you!!!!
It's about time, hmmm. might have to talk to dh about taking a trip this August........:goodjob:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

so PROUD for you, Forerunner!!!! :grin: How awesome is that!??!m :clap: :bow: :clap: :bow:

I have said it and I'll say it again - you are AMAZING!


----------



## Kasota

Wooooo hooooo!! Go, FR, go!!! We are so, so proud of you!!!    I want an autograph... 

"I knew him when....." 

Debi, I am glad you are ok!!! Sounds like a nasty storm! 

Taylor, I am so happy for you and saying prayers that it all works out perfectly for you! What exciting days. 

GP55, that is so awesome to find fibery stuff in your neighborhood! Wooot! 

I got out of work late, came home and my step sister was here for a visit which was nice. She and her husband have a farm and he will bring me some well composted poo for my gardens! yay! Sometimes I get so frustrated that real life gets in the way of my fibery stuff. I can't seem to find time in my day. I'm so itching to try to make cables. I have the vid all picked out to follow along with and by the time I have time to sit and be peaceful with some yarn I am falling asleep. Oh, to win the lottery!


----------



## Kasota

Ok, I know I have lead a sheltered life...but one of the people on "the team" is a Brow and Eyelash Expert and Educator. Who knew there were such things?


----------



## Callieslamb

Forerunner said:


> :ashamed:..............Now I done it.....
> 
> ..........


AGAIN! You were amazing when you sheared your sheep for the first time. You were amazing when you composted....and now - fashion designer! What's next?

Bergere- beautiful place.
All you that are ducking down for the storms coming through tonight- BE Save!!!


----------



## Callieslamb

Forerunner said:


> :ashamed:..............Now I done it.....
> 
> ..........


AGAIN! You were amazing when you sheared your sheep for the first time. You were amazing when you composted....and now - fashion designer! What's next?

Bergere- beautiful place.
All you that are ducking down for the storms coming through tonight- BE Save!!!


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Here is the color change from last years fleece to this years fleece on my ram. I've never seen such an extreme. Love the new color though so I guess it all works out.


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama I'm sorry if you misunderstood my meaning. I was in no way implying you had neglected your trees. I mentioned it because I know how much work you had done and I could only imagine if you had not. I should have said simply that you were lucky to have pruned the trees as you had. I remember you talking about it at the time. Sorry!

FR we knew you when. Just remember where you got your start, Cyndi and the HT Fiber Forum. Here is the direct link to FR's bio http://www.fashionignite.com/?personnel=timothy-howerter

Bergere in Minnesota land of Ticks and Mosquitos many people keep Guinea hens. Apparently they eat a tremendous amount of ticks and I'm sure other bugs but mostly ticks. If you can stand the noise, but I'm told you get used to it. They like to roost in trees too so getting them into a coop might be tricky. I'm also told they taste like Pheasant 

Taylor keeping positive good house thoughts for you. How exciting. I've been looking at houses too.


----------



## hercsmama

ound:
Marchie!! I love you too sweetie! It takes a whole lot more than that to get me upset, you're so cute!
I knew what you meant, no worries.ound:

Bergere, to add to what March said about the Guinea's, I was reading the other day that is you can get them as chicks, and happen to have chickens, preferably also chicks, that you raise them together, and the Guineas will somewhat bond to the flock. It's supposed to keep them from wandering off so much.
One of our neighbors swears by it. There Guineas will even go into the coop at night, with the chickens.. we plan on getting some next Spring. Tried this year, but the hatchery's were all sold out..


----------



## Marchwind

Oh good 

Also, more on the Guinea hens, they make great alarms. If people drive up unannounced or if there is something after your critters, they will sound the alarm. 

If any of you have problems with mice or rats get Peacocks. A friend told me they are better than any cat or dog she ever had for controlling vermin. They also will surround and attack an unknown anything. She ran a hooves animal rescue in MN. If she escorted you or a new animal in they where okay with it but if something wandered in welllll........ And if Peacocks can live in Min esota they can probably live anywhere. They are quite fragile a chicks, she called them pea pods


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

y'all are so funny. 

I am feeling much better - even sleeping well and not coughing! I am still doing breathing treatments every four hours and going to work but I have no energy. 

I do feel well enough to go to my spinning group tonight, though!  I have my wheel and a bag of mohair locks for lockspinning ala my classes with JazzTurtle.

I am secretly hoping to be well enough to get out there and ride the riding mower around and around and around tomorrow. The rain may or may not cooperate.

The skeets are THE WORST they have ever been in MN, Marchwind - horrible - horrific, early and vicious and neither the bats nor the dragonflies can even make a dent in them. I wish the bees could enjoy a population explosion like the ones the skeets are having. mercifulheavens

As a result of the rains and the skeets, I fear my little garden will get away from me and the weeds are going to take over. :shocked:


----------



## bergere

Only problem with Guineas... they are too noisy! They would drive my Meniere's issues crazy.

I have chickens, they are good at keeping the ticks at bay around the house. Haven't had a tick on me, the family or any of the other animals, since they free range around the house.

First two years here, we had thousands and thousands of Japanese beetles... was gross. They would get on my fruit trees and strip them bare in an hour. 
This year how ever, there are none. Chickens ate all of the larva when they came out of the ground this year.
They also love June bugs and so on. 

My Turkeys will either eat or drive off snakes... though they have all gone broody on me. Sigh~~
But they will bark, just like a dog at strangers.
Have two pairs of Geese from Holderreads on Order for Fall. My Meniere's can handle their noise easier. Will use them for guard duty.
( Lavender Geese and the miniature Oregon geese)

Want to run more turkeys and chickens in the front pasture, but I have to finish hot wiring it. Which can't happen until the first hard freeze.... no one will work on it during tick season. 
And find a way to drive the skunks out of their very old Den. Other wise, they will just eat the chickens.

Glad you are feeling better WIIH!

(hate mosquitoes! always swell up to the size of a quarter and it itches for a month!) I miss Oregon!!!


----------



## Kasota

Hello, all. 

Everyone is so busy!

WIHH, I am glad you are feeling better! 

Today two good things happened. I found a dog for my sister. Seriously cute. I posted a thread about her. 

And...my circular needles arrived! Woot! I simply love the feel of the cables! They are so supple! Nothing at all like the plastic ones I have been experimenting with. The price was right, for sure. I am so excited to have something I can work with. Now I can try the hat and the shawl. These got good reviews on Ravelry so I figured for the price I would give it a shot and I have to say I love how they feel. And everything contained in it's own little case! 

http://www.eknittingneedles.com/interchangeable-circular-set-p/bm-int7.htm


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I finished a sock today! I'm knitting the Piccolo Onde socks. Toe-up. I almost never knit toe-up socks.
I love the lace, but I'm not keen on the sock design as a whole. If I knit them again I'll throw the heel instructions out the window.


----------



## bergere

Pigeon Lady said:


> Bergere, I so feel for you!
> 
> Your place looks beautiful but I think your climate is more like North Carolina. We were stationed down there for 8 years and the best view was from the rear-view mirror!!  Lord, was it hot and miserable. Millions of ticks, I made the best I could of it but there were only a couple of productive months a year -March and April -that were somewhat comfortable. Any building/ homesteading projects would have to be crammed into those two months and the rest of the summer, like you I had to try to work early in the day before 9 am then sit inside feeling depressed because it looked so nice out but as soon as you opened the door the heat was like a brick wall! I would think "this moment of my life will never come back and I'm held hostage in my own house!"
> 
> Get some of those hospital scrub shirts. They made working outdoors a lot more comfortable. Very airy. And keep your hair wet if you can stand it.
> 
> Here we have a few hot days in the summer but it lasts about two weeks at the most. We can sit outside and not get eaten alive. I've never had to use bug spray here. We lived over in Washington State for 4 years and LOVED it, but this area we really fell in love with. It feels like England ( my home) or Tolkein's "The Shire".
> 
> Sorry to hear about your horse. I hope she does ok. June is always the worst month for Shady. Right now she's on Ventipulmin twice a day, antihistamines twice a day and Dexamethazone. We finally got her respirations down to about 28/30 per minute. We're hoping we can start backing off some of the meds soon. It's been a long haul. She's 21 and has had heaves since she was quite young. She was one of the research horses in the Equine Allergic Airway Desease Program way back. She's a lovely sweet girl but there's only so much that can be done and I'm afraid she might not make it through another winter. She's had a good innings on the whole.


Thank you for the idea about the shirts! Will see where I can buy them around here.
Sorry you had to go through this weather and bugs too. Makes it hard.
If my Art took off big time.... I would have this place in my rear view mirror t0o!

I hope your horse makes it through! (hugs)


----------



## BlueberryChick

Hi, everyone! I've been reading a lot lately, but not posting. It's been a busy couple of weeks since Andy's surgery. He's doing better, but there have been some tough days. He went back to work for a couple of hours a day last Thursday and Friday, but probably shouldn't have. Tuesday was a very long day for him and just about put him back in bed. He has a follow up doctor visit today and we're hoping to hear that he's healing well.

The children and I finished our school year this week. They are completely done and I have to file my reports; the reports are written, I just want to proofread them before I submit them.

Today, in addition to going to the doctor, we are spending some time at the RV dealer. We're trading our 10-year-old travel trailer for a 7-year-old motor home. It's in great shape, only 17,000 miles on it. Our old travel trailer worked well for our family, but didn't have slide-outs, so it's felt more and more crowded as the children have gotten bigger. The new-to-us RV has one slide-out so we'll have more floor space. Now, to plan a couple of camping trips this busy summer!

And last, but not least, I've got two projects on the needles. One is a cardigan. It's the Tea Leaves cardigan on Ravelry. I'm doing it in a light, sage-y green. I'm also working on Blackberry Brambles socks, from Irish Girlie Knits. The yarn is a dark purple sock yarn from Malabrigo. The dark yarn and complicated (for me anyway) pattern have limited my ability to work on them. This combination is about to drive me crazy! I have to have bright light and quiet, not even a boring show in the background. These socks will NOT defeat me! I will get them done!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

BBC- that Tea Leaves cardigan neckline is so perfect for you. You are so pretty and that will be gorgeous in light green. I bet you can get those socks licked- that's a lot of purling  but I am sure you will get it!

A new summer-time vacation vehicle- how fun. I have a feeling we will be investing in one shortly before Cabin Fever's retirement or right after we win the lottery (which ever comes first)

I have been getting to know my "new-to-me" Indian Head wheel- found out it is a Tom Ricci wheel made in Kentucky at Indian Valley Indian Spinning Wheels circa 1970. A gal at my fiber group that only spins on MajaCraft wheels asked me if it was easy to spin on. 

:shocked:

"NO, it's not easy to spin on- what would be the fun in that?!?!?!?"

and I realized that THAT is precisely why I love all my wheels- they AREN'T the "easiest" wheels to spin on - quite the opposite is true- they are CHALLENGING to spin in in their own unique way. 

Just as my husband enjoys the unique character and design quirks of old military rifles and military automobiles, I enjoy the history and design elements and even limitations of some "niche" spinning wheels like my CPW and the Indian Spinner. 

So there ya go. 

Whatever floats your boat. 

Thinking today of the events from 70 years ago- the "D-Day Invasion" - "the Longest Day" and the sacrifices made that day in the name of democracy and freedom.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpKNrBEabSQ&feature=share[/ame]


----------



## hercsmama

Good morning all!

Finally, we have been a couple days rain free, and my garden is, I think, dried out enough for me to get in there and do some serious weed damage!
Dh and I spent yesterday picking up a hay feeder, and then clearing out the rest of the tree limbs from the storms we had.
Who knew that cottonwood leaves are crack for sheep!:grin:
We tossed all the leafy limbs, pile of them, onto our burn pile, and the sheep ate every last leaf in there within an hour or two. Crazy things.
They were bleating, and running amok in there the entire time. Even the mommas acted like they were eating just the best thing on the planet, too funny.
I've started a new sweater, it's, shall we say, challenging.:runforhills:
It's the Viticetum Coat from KnitPicks.








I ordered the kit, way back when they still had them, and it's been staring at me since...time to knock this one out. It has a lot of steeking to it, never done those...cross your fingers for me...
Well, time to get to getting, take care all!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

steeking!!!  SCARY!!!!


----------



## hercsmama

Right???!!!
Not to mention, it of course is all charted, which is a none issue, but there are gusset charts, and border charts, and nnoe in the right order, directions are a bit vague at best. Like do I work the arm gusset chart, before or after the arm chart, I know I work the two together, but it doesn't tell me which order. Then you work the sleeves separately, and then join them together at the shoulder cap, work in the round until finished, inserting your steeks, and them cut them apart....:huh:
The same with the body, which is worked in the round, steeking at the front, and arm holes, then cut it apart, add your lining, and collar, and pray it all holds together!:huh:
What was I thinking?


----------



## lambs.are.cute

I spent all afternoon out working in my garden but I think that I'm close to having it all planted. I was trying out my new bathing suit I got after much searching. It was annoying that the only shorts that they had for girls were a "modest" two inch leg. I made the clerk laugh when I asked for grandma swim shorts. According to her the grandmas love the short shorts. :huh: So I went to the boys section and got a pair that is just short of knee length. I don't think it is fair that the boys get to wear longer shores and the girls don't. They are so wonderfully cool but the protect my legs from sun burn. Now if I would remember to wear a shirt and not a tank top my shoulders would be a little less crispy.


----------



## Miz Mary

Debi , that sweater is AAAAAMAZING !!!! Post pics along the way for us to drool on please !!! 

Our weather has been just perfect .... low 70's and sunny !!


----------



## Kasota

I just love this thread and hearing what everyone is up to!

BBC, that's awesome about the motorhome! When will you get it. I so agree with WIHH that you will look so beautiful in that cardigan! The socks sound challenging but you will get it done! 

WIHH, you are such a character that you like wheels that have some character, too! I did not know CF collects old military stuff. I might send you a PM. I am trying to figure out the value of a military rifle and I've no clue how to figure it out. Maybe if I sent the info he would have a clue. 

Debi, that sweater is amazing. I can't imagine ever being able to knit such a wonder! I can just imagine your sheep going all bonkers over the leaves. LOL! 

LAC, IKWYM about the shorts. I cannot find a pair that "works" for me these days. Guess I'll have to break out the sewing machine.  

I ordered some warping stuff from Amazon (sold by Woolery) for my peg loom and it arrived today. Yay! 

I have more interests and intentions than I have time, so I don't know when I will get to it, but oh well. It will be here when I can give it a try.  

Tomorrow is dog day for my sister and Sunday is my new grand nephew's baptism. Gonna be a busy weekend!


----------



## bergere

lambs.are.cute said:


> I spent all afternoon out working in my garden but I think that I'm close to having it all planted. I was trying out my new bathing suit I got after much searching. It was annoying that the only shorts that they had for girls were a "modest" two inch leg. I made the clerk laugh when I asked for grandma swim shorts. According to her the grandmas love the short shorts. :huh: So I went to the boys section and got a pair that is just short of knee length. I don't think it is fair that the boys get to wear longer shores and the girls don't. They are so wonderfully cool but the protect my legs from sun burn. Now if I would remember to wear a shirt and not a tank top my shoulders would be a little less crispy.


I have that problem too. Hate super short, shorts.
For gardening, I just get men's shorts from the Navy base, as they are cheap. Standing, they are about an inch from my knee, so a nice length.

For out in town,, I like Cabela's hiking shorts. Any sports clothing store, should have longer shorts... like LL Bean, Lands end. 

And all the Grandmas I know.... hate the short shorts.


----------



## Woodpecker

Sorry I have been absent latey. I've just been busy preparing for moms surgery this Thursday. I just put the new girls with Loretta today. After a bit of loud noise, they seemed to calm down. Loretta is on the roost like usual and the little ones are in the corner. God willing they figure there pecking order out before moms surgery. I am new at this. I also have treatment Monday. There really isn't enough time in the day! Hugs to all.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

busy weekend but I still have today as a day of rest- sort of. 

As you know, I had an exciting day Friday- what with my "neighbors" showing up

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...rong-i-want-spin-my-neighbors-hair-video.html

after a delay in getting started mowing due to fog, wet grass, "the neighbors", etc, I did manage to get all my mowing done. The first time is always a challenge - what with stopping to pick up downed limbs, and moving hoses, etc- but I did it. Four hours of mowing and it is done and looks wonderful. 

I am not that much into "lawns" as I am into "firebreaks" and creating a deer tick and mosquito-free barrier between us and the forest. And that requires a LOT of mowing- at least the first couple of times anyway- including along both sides of the driveway in and along the ditches that border our property on part of the county road.

I planted a few more jalapenos in the garden and I plan to get out there today and weed. The week ahead calls for rain and more rain- but I am not ever going to complain about rain- living in the middle of a forest. 

After chores, we took in a car show though the rainy morning deterred Cabin Fever from taking out and entering "his baby" - there will be clean dry days enough ahead for that. I foresee lots of antique car shows in our future this summer - with me soaking up the sun and knitting as he shows his military Jeep. 

At the car show, there were also local artisans selling their wares, I got a quick shoulder massage, we saw a couple of friends, patted a few puppies, cooed over a few babies, and shared some "fair food"- shish-kabob Minnesota-style- brats wrapped in bacon, soaked in brown sugar and hot BBQ sauce, then smoked in a smoker. Delish. 

Then it was back home and out on the porch for some "porch sittin'"- Cabin Fever enjoyed a cee-gar and an adult beverage as he read the paper and dodged the humingbird fly-overs and I pulled a lawn chair out into the precious golden beloved sunshine, enjoyed listening to and trying to identify all the bird songs while knitting- and then I dozed off like a big ol lizard on a rock.

it was awesome. Complete and total relaxation. 

Last evening I knit on my organic shawl that won't ever be finished- it seems, then I spun a while on the Beast- the Indian Spinner - as we watched "Monument's Men" on Netflix and then we called it a night.

Our favorite thing about this time of year is going to bed early and listening to the birds serenade us to sleep. 

Woodpecker, I will be thinking about you and lifting both you and your mama in prayer during this week ahead. My goodness, you have so much on your plate to deal with. 

Everyone have a blessed day, hopefully your weather is co-operating (finally)- ours is! I am sitting here all cuddled up in my fuzzy robe and I have the wndows wide open and it is only 43ÂºF. Brrrr. Today's high 73ÂºF- perfect.


----------



## Kasota

WP - surely am keeping you and your momma in prayers! ((((hugs))))

WIHH, sounds like you had a wonderful and well-deserved relaxing evening after all of that excitement and all that work! The car show sounds like it was a fun event, too. 

It's a beautiful and sunny day here. I need to get out in the gardens and clean up some of the older raspberry canes. Should have done that earlier but oh well. There was just too much rain. It's amazing how fast everything is growing! I'm afraid June is sliding by too fast, though. 

The most amazing saga is unfolding in my back yard. There is a doe on a little rise along the fence line that my neighbor has. There are is some kind of brush that grown up there and she is laying down just outside that area on a dry spot on that little rise. She is in labor. She's actually turned in such a way that I can see her backside. Every now and then all four feet go straight out from her and she lifts her tail and strains. Unless something scares her off I will be able to see the fawn born. I am watching from my bedroom window. I wonder if they are like sheep and kind of stop things for a time. Some people with a dog walked by and she tucked her legs back up under her again and looked like she might move but she didn't.


----------



## Kasota

Rats. Another dog walker came by and she can see the road from where she is. She got up and moved off into the bushes. 

I really hate what the deer can do to my garden but that would have been an amazing things to see.


----------



## Taylor R.

Well, my baby brother and sister-in-law headed out for Baltimore yesterday afternoon. I'm so proud of them, and so sad that it will be so long before we get to see them again. We are going to try to go visit next year (and I'm thinking that I can maybe plan it around MD Sheep and Wool!!!).

In other news, I got my garden at home planted finally, plus I've got mass amounts of volunteer lettuce (some in spots that I have NO idea how it got there) and cilantro already up. We're taking a bit of a square foot gardening approach this year and leaving the much larger crops for my dad's garden. We also found some great compact heirloom varieties of tomatoes at my favorite nursery.

WP, you and your mom are in my thoughts.

WIHH, sounds like a LOVELY weekend. I hope to have one of those do-whatever weekends at some point this summer, but working most weekends has made the non-working weekends awfully busy.


----------



## Marchwind

Well darn it Kasota, I was so hoping to hear the end of your tale.

Taylor isn't it nice to have relatives who live in places that have fiber festivals 

Woodpecker, wishing your mom well on her surgery and quick healing. Good luck with your treatment on Monday.

WIHH your day sounds fun but exhausting.

I'd like to ask you all to keep (Carissa) my future DIL's family in your thoughts and prayers. Her niece, who was 16 months old, died suddenly in her sleep on the wee hours of Friday morning. Her parents had just taken her to the doctor because she had a slight fever, the doctor say everything looked good and sent them home. There was an autopsy but toxicology won't be back for a few weeks. It's all very sad and heart breaking. Parents shouldn't have to bury their children


----------



## Kasota

Oh, Marchwind....my heart just breaks for them!!! I will surely be keeping them in my thoughts and prayers. One of the young women at work who reports to me lost a baby in that same manner and my own mom lost a baby, too. Sometimes that heart-breaking loss shows on my mom's face just as it does on the young woman at work, even after all these years. You are right. No parent should have to bury their child. 

I have been out in the gardens all day. I keep finding small places to tuck more veggies in. I put some cucumbers in a hanging basket. We'll see how far that goes. I might end up having to set the pot on the ground. I found a spot to tuck in a few sweet potato (started from the greenhouse) a few more cauliflower and some brussel sprouts. And some celery. Planted some leaf lettuce in a window box style planter and tucked it in a cooler spot of the garden. 

I thought I had some planters I could put some herbs in and sure enough I did. I'm going to put those on the deck. Mom will enjoy having them to hand as she cooks and they don't mind the warmer temp up there. 

I found some outrageously beautiful pink poppies. Had to get a few for the perennial garden. And some lupines.


----------



## Kasota

I got done with the veggie gardening, trimmed up the raspberries (should have done that earlier) and found a quiet hour on the deck to put the first coat of Poly on the Traveller. I did a bunch of sleuthing about on woodworking forums and they were all singing the praises of a wipe on poly and specifically said you could put it over Danish Oil provided you let the Danish Oil cure for 72 hours. Well, she cured for a week...so I gave it a go and oh, I am so glad that I did. I guess I just love a bit of shine. I may have to do one more coat but perhaps not. I'll see how it looks when it is all dry. 

Next week sometime I should be able to put her together and take some pictures.


----------



## Marchwind

Thank you Kasota, it us a heart wrenching thing just for me to think about. I don't think I could bear it if I was in her shoes.

I'm exhausted just reading about all the work you are doing. I have almost all my stuff planted too.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Marchwind - I am so sorry to hear about that tragic loss. My son-in-law is a resident and two of his team members lost babies this spring to SIDs. I cannot even begin to imagine the trauma - the devastation of that loss. My heart goes out to you and your extended family. 

Yesterday was another GORGEOUS day and we stayed outdoors as long as we could. 

We attended "Outdoor Church" services on the grounds of an old outdoor movie theatre - you honk instead of clapping or saying "amen". :grin: And there were 316 people, 18 dogs, one cat and one boogie board in attendance. 

We worked in the yard and the garden - Cabin Fever cleared the suckers from around a cluster of oak stumps that have been driving me nuts ever since we had to cut the trees down. 

Now that the area is cleaned up, I can deal with those stumps - using the hollow ones as planters and using the others to set planters on. 

He also weed-whipped everything in sight as I weeded the garden. I marked all the tomato plants so that I can keep record as to which varieties did the best - which produced heaviest and which tasted the best. I pruned the raspberries and fertilized them. Everything looks great with the exception of the lettuce - which seems to have been washed away by the rain. 

Early in the morning, I threw two venison rump roasts in the crock pot along with some celery, carrots, onions, and potatoes and that cooked all day long. Now we have left-overs for work-day lunches and quick evening suppers.

When the chores were done, I decided to go out in the woods and harvest some fresh, new baby spruce tips. I actually chewed and tasted a half dozen individual trees :teehee: before I settled on the one that was the most flavorful. 

Some tasted of roses, some had mild citrus undertones, others were bitter :yuck:, but the one I settled on was quite grapefruity. 

I gathered the tips, brought them inside, stripped them off their stems, and blended them with vodka until I had "soylent green" :teehee: (you young wippersnappers, look it up!) This has to "infuse" for a week in the refrigerator - then we will triple filter it, rebottle it and enjoy. I am saving it for a wintery reminder of spring.

It truly looks like a "Christmas Tree in a Glass".


----------



## hercsmama

Marchie, I'm so sorry they are having to go through this, just tragic.

WIHH, that looks a whole lot better than soylent green! I may have to give that a try, we have 6 Spruce trees here, and the tips are all still tender...

Kas, you go girl with that gardening! 

Well, we got another 2 inches of rain last night, and are expecting another 2-3 this morning, before it all blows over this afternoon. It seems like we wre getting way to much rain! It just won''t stop all of a sudden. I mean I know that we've been in a drought, at least according to Nebraska standards, but holy moly. We have gotten 14 inches of rain in the last two months, that's more than I saw in a whole year back in Texas.
Needless to say, I'm out of my gardens for another two to three days, not good, not good at all. Although the plants are loving it. I think my beet seeds may have drowned though....
Since I can't get int here, I'm going to work on some sinning, I'm attempting to learn to spin beads onto my singles, and then Navajo plying adding beads. Been watching a lot of you tube videos..I think I'm ready!:thumb:


----------



## BlueberryChick

It followed me home from the fiber arts guild meeting! It's about 30 oz of Finn fleece...free! One of the members is moving and was clearing out. 
View attachment 30684


Here is the tea leaves cardigan, in progress.
View attachment 30685


And, the Blackberry Brambles socks, also in progress. 
View attachment 30686


Andy (DH) and our son are at church camp all this week, our youngest daughter, is at horse camp (it's a day camp), and the 22 year old is working. I cannot remember a time since the oldest was born that I've had so much time alone. My biggest fear is that I won't make the best use of all this free time. 

There are several closets that need cleaning and we're having a family reunion here on Saturday, so I have some organizing to do, but I just want to knit and spin!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

hercsmama said:


> Since I can't get int here, I'm going to work on some sinning, :thumb:


:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:

you are hilarious


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

BBC, your projects look amazing and :goodjob: on the Finn score!

Tell ya what, set a timer or at least set a limit on the amount of time you are going to spend on a particular chore - then reward yourself at an appointed time to ENJOY spinning!

We make a "to do" list and then guestimate the time it will take to complete that task - then we try to stick to it so we are motivated to accomplish and finish the task in a timely manner.

That way you won't waste all of your precious "alone" time on chores.


----------



## hercsmama

Wind in Her Hair said:


> :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:
> 
> you are hilarious


:sing:Could be more fun!
Colton spilled some coffee with cream and sugar, on my keyboard this past weekend. Several of my keys are sticking now....that's my story and I'm sticking to it!:buds:


----------



## BlueberryChick

Wind in Her Hair said:


> BBC, your projects look amazing and :goodjob: on the Finn score!
> 
> Tell ya what, set a timer or at least set a limit on the amount of time you are going to spend on a particular chore - then reward yourself at an appointed time to ENJOY spinning!
> 
> We make a "to do" list and then guestimate the time it will take to complete that task - then we try to stick to it so we are motivated to accomplish and finish the task in a timely manner.
> 
> That way you won't waste all of your precious "alone" time on chores.


That's a good idea. I'm trying to prioritize the chores and not overwhelm myself. The biggest chore is cleaning out and organizing my pantry. I figure that if I can get the kitchen and pantry organized and the pool vacuumed before Saturday, that should be enough. The bathrooms were thoroughly cleaned this past weekend, so a quick going over on Friday should be enough.

And hercsmama, I'm giggling at your post too.


----------



## Miz Mary

So sorry to hear that news Marchwind ..... just devastating ..... praying for the family 

Kasota, how cool you have a deer family ! 


I was playing music at the Farmers Market Saturday and a kind woman gave me some of her handmade soap as a tip , we got to chatting about her dyes--all natural ...I mentioned using them for yarn/fiber ...She's a spinner !!! .....and she only lives a few miles from me !! She's going to bring me some white alpaca ... just needs washed !! I LOVE finding fiber friends !!


----------



## IowaLez

Hi Everyone!!!!

I thought I'd check in with you all to tell you what has been going on for me since you last saw me angrily posting here. I took some pleasure in changing all my online passwords, and it was very therapeutic.









I have worked out some important things that were bothering me a lot, and I feel much better about them now writing them out in full fleshed glory, altho I have really been enjoying having my own say about my daily activities, driving places by myself when I want to (I have my neighbor's old SUV), and quite frankly, I wasted most of my time here doing nothing and I liked that, too. I have had a head cold for about a week, and was hacking and coughing until I lost my voice four days ago, I really couldn't talk at all. Now it is coming back but I still have a runny nose and stuffy sinuses. Not an allergy doing it.

Last Tuesday I was driving to town on our gravel "avenue", doing about 40 mph (good road and my neighbor drives by in this SUV going at least 50mph) but the darned thing has loose steering making it a bit tricky to drive. I hit a *small *pothole and I lost control, and spent some agonizing seconds freaking out while I swerved back and forth across the road, almost wrecking it several times in the ditch on either side, but finally I was able to brake safely and regain control. All that time I was thinking "No!!! You can't wreck it in the ditch and have to walk half a mile back to tell Stan you need help"!







(He was here at that time, doing some chores.)

I have driven plenty of trucks, SUVs and such for many years prior, but none old and with loose steering. I was actually a major road warrior way back when, and one time I passed 13 cars on a twisting, winding 2 lane highway through the redwoods (not all at once), cuz the front driver was only going 30mph, and not using the turnouts to let us all pass him. I had another 2 hours on the route going home, and it just ticked me off to have at_ least_ another half an hour added to my long drive. I could park that Tahoe on a dime, it was a new vehicle, in good shape with plenty of oomf to it. It was black (I've always insisted we have black SUVs) fully loaded, intimidating, and really fun to drive...

This past weekend my daughter and Ryan came to visit.







They had planned on innertubing down the the Upper Iowa River, but Saturday they got rained out, and ended up hiking to the Ice Cave near Decorah; and Sunday wasn't warm enough, so we just spent time together here. The Ice Cave is a unique local phenomena; the cave is so cold inside that water seeping into it is frozen in large icicles, even in Summer. It is so nice that Ryan calls me "Mom", he is a really nice man and good father to his own two young children, and he loves my granddaughters and is a much better father to them than their bio-dad in Cali. It was nice to be alone with them this time, and have no tension in the air.

Stan has been gone, he came by today to take the trash to the county truck 5 miles south. Yesterday we came to an agreement about working together again to keep bills paid. I am going back to it in a little bit here. First I insisted he install the 2 window a/C units to make the house livable for me. So that is done. I have been washing the 4 king-size sheets I cover the big East windows with to keep out the sun and heat they let in; Now I just have to get them back up with the ladder. It does make the house look somewhat funereal, and yes, it is tacky looking....

After all this time we've spent arguing 







about who did what when, back and forth, and saying _really _nasty stuff to each other, yesterday I made the decision that none of it is worth wasting my time on anymore, and I am not going to expect/require any apologies, rationalizations, excuses, or such things any longer; we are just beating a dead horse and getting nowhere fast; it is all water under the bridge, nothing can be redone or undone. We have to start over again from today onward.

Last night I wrote down all the things (15) that are very important to me that I want changed, so he can think about my requests and give me solid answers, in a nice, genuine, authentic way, from the heart, as my equal. I want equality from him.

We talked just a little about food budgeting today, and for now we are buying our own groceries but sharing what is already in the freezer, and our collection of sauces and ethnic items. Boy, I am so amazed at how much I can buy, so many grocery items, at Kwik Star (gas station) much cheaper than in the grocery store; for $25 I got so many sacks of stuff, I was really pleased. Stan is staying in the camper here, there is no a/c upstairs it gets hot as heck, and it's miserable up there. That is fine.

He is coming back with the camper tomorrow morning. For now we will just be partners earning money together, housemates only, and we both want some time to get over our mutual hurt. In my list I did cover some territory about how I want things to be from now on, absolutely, especially if we decide at some point to get back together in some form, but that is for the future, and only if we can get along for a while first, but I want him to have plenty of time to think about those things.

In a separate email last night, I asked him to look deep inside himself and figure out what he wants to do with himself, where he wants to go with his life, what he wants to be in the future, is he happy here, did he want to be somewhere else, have a different person in his life, was he going through a life change of some sort, and what is he so angry and unhappy about that comes out sideways in our dealings with each other; that it would help me a lot for him to figure that out and share with me, since I am not a mind reader, and I don't know what is wrong to affect him like it has.

I did cover having basic respect for each other, that needs to be going on here when we are together. I didn't demand respect from him, nor will I beg for it, or ask for it, but that I "require" it, that it is my right to have it and I am now claiming it. I will do the same for him.

He said that he agrees with some things on my list, we didn't go into that today, we will begin on those things first, and tackle the others a few at a time and go very slowly, until we get it all worked out so we are both okay with stuff.

On a funny note, one of my 15 things is that there 'will be no more "underwear on parade",







even they are haute couture',







and that we would both keep ourselves clean and dressed nicely, out of respect for our home life. He didn't think it was as funny as I did







but he said he would comply with this for me (like its an onerous thing to do).

At this moment, the county has a parade of trucks hauling in new gravel for the road, and the road maintainer is going up and down the length of it, 3.5 miles, making it smooth and nice. They put new gravel on every year at this time of year. The gravel roads here are kept so much nicer than the _paved_ roads in Cali.

So I am doing okay, I am happy these days, and I HAVE LOST OVER 10 POUNDS SINCE HE"S BEEN GONE!!!!! People notice it and make nice comments!! Most of my overweight-ness is in my bustline, and I hate that. So the more pounds gone, the happier I am with my body! YEAH!!!


----------



## hercsmama

(Lez).
What an awesome and positive sounding post! It sounds as though you have made some good decisions on how you want things to go, taken control back for yourself as well. Good for you.
Fingers crossed for you that everything works out as you want it, taking back control of your own life is a definite big first step towards finding your own happiness.:thumb:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

so glad you checked in, Lez. And I am so proud of you, Lez, for standing up for yourself and for focusing on the what you want and need instead of what's been done. 

Stay focused.


----------



## MDKatie

Well, I wrote a reply and the page messed up and it never posted, so here goes again. :grit: Hate repeating myself. 

I haven't been on much lately because we're getting ready to take a road trip to Florida! We'll be gone for about 9 days, and we're stopping in Savannah for a brief visit on our way south. I'm crazy excited, but it's been very stressful. The kids will be at their mom's while we're gone, but I had to find someone who could take the dairy goats so they can be milked, the dogs will be boarded, and my FIL is feeding the sheep/poultry/rabbits for us. I'm really nervous about boarding the dogs, because I'm afraid they'll think we abandoned them, but I'm telling myself they'll be fine. They'll be together, and I'm sure I'm overreacting. :teehee:

I need to find a few easy knitting projects to take with me so I have something to do during all the driving and beach-sitting! We've got a wedding on Saturday, but other than that we're free to explore! We are planning on having dinner at A Lady & Sons (Paula Deen's restaurant) while we're in Savannah. Yay!


----------



## hercsmama

Katie, sounds like fun !

Socks are the best travel projects, as they are small, and easy to just toss in your purse.
I always knit socks when we are in the car.

Speaking of knitting socks, I'm planning on knitting some for my vet and his dad. 
When we were chatting yesterday, I said something about needing to get my fiber animal flock going, so I could spin sock yarn. My vet asked what you would do with sock yarn, I just laughed and said Knit Socks!:whistlin::teehee:
He asked if I really wear hand knit socks, and I told him of course, and then showed the ones I had on off (they were the ones Kelsey made me in the latest swap). He thought they were pretty awesome.
So I figure, he and his elderly dad could use some nice cozy boot socks for this winter..picked out the yarn this morning. 
I'm going to have to study his feet this weekend, so I can guesstimate the size.........


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Roadtrips call for socks - in fact I have a book of sock patterns called "Knitting on the Road" by Nancy Bush where she designed different socks to commemorate her road trip here and there. I &#9829; it - maybe one day I will get all of those patterns knitted. I have knit several in the book including "Road To Oslo" and my "Loon Song" socks - and besides, I like the glossy pages and the fact that it's spiral bound for "easy staying open" while traveling. 

I also like scarves for road trips, too - because they are easy, portable and the patterns are easy to memorize.


----------



## MDKatie

Oh my goodness, I love the loon socks! How cool. The thing is, I have a mental block against knitting socks! LOL. How silly is that? My sister tried to teach me how to do her toe-up pattern, and I just got frustrated and ever since then I haven't wanted to knit socks. BUT, I have a ton of gorgeous sock yarn just begging for me to knit socks! Maybe I'll give it a go this trip. :teehee:




Oh, and on the topic of shorts. I, too, hate shorty shorts. I LOVE these bike shorts from Walmart. They're cotton jersey, and very stretchy and comfortable as all get out. They are perfect for yard work, garden work, etc. Also, I wear them under skirts since my thighs chafe if not. :teehee: I need to order another set of 2, since I wear them as often as possible around the house!


----------



## Taylor R.

There's a lot of hurry up and wait involved in getting approved for a mortgage. The doing nothing is killing me! Our real estate agent says she thinks the property we're hoping for will qualify for our loan, though, so that's a boon.

I've been at the wheel this morning, but I guess I ought to get up and work on the house at some point. It's been so dreary and rainy the last couple days that I'm sorely lacking that sort of motivation.

Have fun on your vacay, Katie! I like patterns with lots of repeats for road trips, ones that I can memorize that chunk in no time so I don't have to keep referring back to the pattern. I can usually keep up some semblance of conversation and let my fingers do the walking.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

MDKatie - do not let socks scare you - if I can do them, anyone can do them. :teehee:

The first couple of times it will seem like "a big deal" and will require some concentration and taking your time - but after a couple of pairs, it's a slam dunk! 

Maybe start with a baby sock so that you get the construction down.


----------



## Forerunner

Ummmm...... check this out......

https://www.facebook.com/fashionignite

:whistlin:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Forerunner! Look at you! You are famous!!!!!


----------



## hercsmama

That is so freaking awesome FR!!!!
Soooo, when are you heading to Paris?????????


----------



## Forerunner

Paris !??!


Are you kidding me ?!

I'd have to swim or stow away..... what with being on all the no-fly lists, and all.....


----------



## Kasota

IowaLez, sounds like you are making some solid decisions about how to take care of YOU!  stay focused on your goals and make choices from the best that is inside you and you will do just fine. 

WP, I'm sure thinking of you and your mom as she heads to surgery on Thursday! 

WIHH, now that has got to be a unique beverage. What was the name of that outdoorsman who used to periodically come on a TV commercial and say, "Did you know that parts of a pine tree are edible?" 

Debi, I hope you got some sunshine and the gardens will dry out a bit. At least enough to do some weeding without getting all full of muck. Did you have fun with your "sinning" ??? I'm not sure I buy the story about Colton. hehehehehe

BBC, the cardigan looks so beautiful! You will look lovely in it. You are so talented! Score on the fleece!! And I love the color of those socks. Don't waste too much time cleaning. No one is coming to your house to give you an inspection. No one is going to look in your pantry and say, "Oh, heavens! That girl needs to organize!" No one EVER lay on their death bed and wished they had spent more time cleaning and organizing. People are coming to be with each other. They probably could care less about your pantry. It's more important to spin. LOL!! 

Miz Mary, how awesome to find new fiber friends!!  Did you get the white alpaca fleece? 

MD Katie - what a fun trip you will have! Hope you can find someone to take the dairy goats. That's the one downfall of having critters - finding someone to care for them if you are gone. When I had my farm I was blessed with a 1/2 dozen really wonderful friends in the area. We actually had a list and whomever was next on the list would take care of the next vacation that came up for someone else. Everyone would pitch in if it was a longer time. Worked like a charm. 

Debi, I can just see your vet wondering why you are staring at his feet!  Maybe trick him into standing in a spot where he will leave a foot print would be the ticket. 

WIHH - I love those gray socks with the cute top! Those are just my style. 

Taylor, I can just imagine how hard it is to wait and wait. Arrgh!! I'm praying if this is the right place for you that all sails through with no hiccups! Then you will be able to post some pictures! 

Forerunner - you are a STAR!! Maybe we will start to call you FFR - Famous FR.  

The big meeting I had on Thursday got cancelled. WOOT! So I took the day off and I'm going to spoil my mom on her BD. Not sure what all I will do yet, but I'm pondering. She doesn't like the way the new TV sounds (flat screens do not have the speakers that her old console did) so I might get her a sound bar/speaker thingy to improve the quality. There are some women from her working days - younger ladies that she nurtured along - and they want to take her out to lunch on Saturday. It's so cute to see her picking out what she is going to wear. Of course, now those young ladies are retired themselves. Bummed out over the date they chose because I think Svenska and WIHH were going to be in town and were pondering stopping by...not sure if it will work out or not now that her old friends are taking her to lunch...

All my seeds are UP! Even the slow to germinate carrots.


----------



## Lythrum

I have been keeping my head down and knitting furiously, and finally finished the Barn-Raising Quilt that I started two and a half years ago. Woohoo! I actually got the inspiration to make it from here, when someone (can't remember who) mentioned the pattern. I love it so much, tedious as it was to knit being made out of sock yarn and all. I have been trying to make some inroads into my huge stash of sock yarn.

I have that same book WIHH, probably because of when you posted up the loon socks.  We are getting ready to go on a road trip and I am going to be knitting on these Pomatomus Gloves. I liked the socks but the yarn I want to use is my favorite and I want to see it.

Glad to see those that are doing well, prayers and hugs to those who need them.


----------



## Miz Mary

Kasota, we got my FIL a little speaker that works with bluetooth ... if your tv has Bluetooth , it could be an option ... has a volume and he sets it next to him .. works great ! ( Walmart )

FORERUNNER !! That is way cool , and WAY deserved !!!! KUDOS, friend !!!


----------



## Callieslamb

Wow! Everyone is so busy. Miss a day and you're 3 pages behind! 

Forerunner...you look great! Are you going to dye your hair different colors next too? That a different crowd that I picture you running around with. Congratulations on being famous. Remember your roots.

My garden is in and everything is planted and built. Whew! I can breathe again. I started canning ( strawberry pie filling and pickled beets) yesterday. Since I'm not worn out from all the manual labor in the garden, I've picked up my spinning again. I'm trying to spin some lumps. I just spun the rovings I bought when in Poland. Now I'm working on spinning from the locks on a couple bags of fleece I thought had felted. I dyed it about 8 different colors and am just having fun spinning this one or that one together.


----------



## Marchwind

Wow FR I am completely impressed, seriously! I am also giggly happy for you, for us because we have watched your progress step by step. It's almost like watching your child leave home to live their own life.

I have that same book WIHH it's a great little book. I love the spirle bound pages and cover too.

MDKatie, try sock from the cuff down instead of the toe up. It's more stitches to work with but at least you can see what you are doing. I tried the cast on for toe up once and it hurt my hand so badly, granted I have an injured hand but really it was bad.

Lythrum your blanket turned out great!!! All that hard work sure paid off.


----------



## hercsmama

Kas, good idea on getting my vet to stand still.
Lythrum, it's gorgeous!! Love the colors.

I guess I need to get that sock book.....:teehee:

Well, dh is off to Broken Bow for the day, and I have a ton of sheep stuff to shift over to the garden.. I really need to seriously consider getting some help I think.
One set of our neighbors have a house full of teenage girls. not your usual teenage girls. Alll 5 are heavily into FFA, one is raising sheep, one goats, one steers, and the other two have hogs.
All 5 have asked if I can teach them to spin..maybe some sort of a trade is in order...a few hours a week giving me a hand, and they get spinning lessons.need to think on it a little more...
I made a huge mistake with my flock last night.
In trying to get them tamed down, I decided to use the treat/reward method. Needless to say, all 43 of them are now standing at my back gate, yelling at me to bring them more sweet feed! :smack
They certainly do know what they want don't they?
I managed to cast on and work the cuffs on the Vet socks last night. I'm going top down, that way I can get some progress made before I need to see his feet! 
LOL!:teehee:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

*hercsmama* - those sheep standing their bawling and demanding their treats? that's a case of your flock training YOU! :hysterical:

*Lythrum* - the blanket is awesome - I can't imagine knitting anything that size with SOCK YARN!!!!! Are you NUTS!?!?!? seriously, it would take me TWENTY years to do that, as slow as I knit! Congrats and job well done! :clap: :clap: :clap: Those poptamus (however you spell it) gloves are gorgeous - I saw Marchwind's potamous socks that Gone-a-milkin' knitted and they were awesome - but I got scared looking at the pattern!  and I certainly can't pronounce it or spell it. 

*callieslamb* - that certainly IS a different crowd for Forerunner - cracks me up - and I know they must be thinking the same thing :hysterical: You, go, *Forerunner*! we are so proud of you! 

Good ideas, everyone, regarding the sound bar, Bluetooth speaker, etc. We have been having the same issue with Cabin Fever being able to hear movies. Old movies? No problem. New movies with loud background soundtracks, etc ?- big trouble. I will have to look into this for him as well. 

*Kasota* - I will call you on Saturday once we have settled on our schedule for the day and see what's up. ***Do NOT change any of your plans or your plans for your mama on my account*** - because it is possible we will have to be high tailing it back home on Saturday morning to meet company that "might" be coming for Father's Day. And I am afraid that SvenskaFlicka will be tied up most all of the day? at the Convention Center for the "Sons of Norway" event.  I will let you know as I know more. And besides, this gives me an excuse to come see you and Granny Annie another time if this doesn't work out. 

And I think you are referring to naturalist Euell Gibbons of Grapenuts fame? Yes, he was a pioneer in the modern rediscovery of foraging for wild edibles. :kiss: We are all about it. 

Taylor - knitting makes waiting (and everything else for that matter) much easier - so get after it. 

Woodpecker - you and your mama are in my thoughts and prayers this morning. :grouphug:


----------



## Forerunner

I didn't feel out of place at all, that first day.

Kinda odd, really.
Can't say I was in my element, but can't say I was out of it, either.

The one-on-one conversations I got to share were priceless...... kinda brought some things together and showed some further purpose to an otherwise pained creative bent.

Don't look for me to go pro...... :whistlin:..... but I won't hesitate to get involved further or in other similar opportunities.

Now, if the right individual(s) were to take notice and provide some degree of enablement........ :shrug:

I am looking forward to sharing more pics with ya'll as they come out. 

They say they want to use at least two major "looks" from my _collection_ for the main event. :grin:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Forerunner, I told my yarn sales rep that some yarn company needs to take notice of you and start sponsoring you or supplying you with their yarn. He agreed.

Kasota and WIHH, this weekend, the conference goes until like 4, at least, on Saturday. I am fairly sure we will all be busy most of the time, but I still want to meet Grandma Annie! I dunno if it will work, though. If it did, it would be evening, and I don't know if she would be up to a visit after a day with her friends. WIHH, you have my number, so go ahead and text me if you're free and I'll see what is happening.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

will do, SvenskaFlicka!


----------



## Taylor R.

I've been working with another guy to get the no poultry regs in our town changed to allow a few back yard birds (again, this is the second time we've tried it). It's been taking up a LOT of time, so much so that I've been blowing up social media every chance I get to sit down rather than doing much actual knitting/crocheting. Social activism is a time consuming hobby as it turns out. The irony is that we won't actually be living here in a matter of 6 months or so more than likely (both the towns we are looking at do allow poultry, even).

FR, there is a lot of variety in the fashion industry from what I've noticed. You're just a new kind of different, so I figured you'd fit in just fine. Your affinity for high-quality fiber and the fact that bulky knits seem to be blowing up make you ideal for the fashion world, even. You're ROCKING it!


----------



## Woodpecker

Moms surgery is tomorrow at 6. We have to get up at 4:30 which I don't know how I will do since I work till 11:30. Her surgery should tske 3 hours and hopefully she will be in only one night. Treatment did not go well Momday for some reason I got really sick. I think the heat and humidity were factors. Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Woodpecker - I like your new avatar byline - FIGHTER!

so sorry you have had a tough time from your treatment. 

Maybe you can sleep a little in the waiting room while your mom is prepped and undergoes the surgery. Prayers for you both!


----------



## Forerunner

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Forerunner, I told my yarn sales rep that some yarn company needs to take notice of you and start sponsoring you or supplying you with their yarn. He agreed.


If I could get in so with Brown Sheep and one or two mohair companies...... 

Which company is your rep with, just out of curiosity ?




Taylor R. said:


> FR, there is a lot of variety in the fashion industry from what I've noticed. You're just a new kind of different, so I figured you'd fit in just fine. Your affinity for high-quality fiber and the fact that bulky knits seem to be blowing up make you ideal for the fashion world, even. You're ROCKING it!


The journey is fascinating, so far....... be interesting to see where things go after the August main event.
Here I am thinking a January event would be better, but they claim it won't matter to the fashion world. :shrug:


----------



## hercsmama

woodpecker, I'll be keeping both you and your Mom in my thoughts.

FR, my understanding is that a lot of the fashion magazines do their winter shoots and such, in the summer...makes no sense to me either, but I guess it take s time to get everything together.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm currently ordering my yarns for winter, which means that the powers that be made the test yarn and designed the patterns for that yarn a full year in advance. In the fashion world, they release the fall/winter stuff in late summer, so it has time to get to the stores for people to buy it in fall and winter. If they did a photoshoot for your sweaters in January, they might have snow, but all those photos wouldn't be able to be released until it was already starting to warm up, and people are far from wanting to think about wool! (I always like wool, but that's me, and you.) 
I was a student in the fashion design department for a while. Trust me. They also design the summer clothes in the dead of winter. lol

My yarn rep is with Knitting Fever. Knitting Fever is the distributor for all sorts of yarn, from Ella Rae to Araucania to Debbie Bliss to Noro... it's crazy. He knows all the yarns by heart, too!


----------



## Taylor R.

Sending prayers, WP, and I'll try to get in an extra hour of sleep and send it your way, too.


----------



## Forerunner

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I always like wool, but that's me, and you.


:kissy:

I admit.....85 degrees or more, I'm usually thinking about snow....which leads to thinking about wool....but, yuh gotta draw the line, somewhere. :sob:




> My yarn rep is with Knitting Fever. Knitting Fever is the distributor for all sorts of yarn, from Ella Rae to Araucania to Debbie Bliss to Noro... it's crazy. He knows all the yarns by heart, too!


Araucania has some killer yarns......seriously killer........ 

Got into a bunch of that in an Ebay lot..... mittens it was !


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

my bears are back


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I love the Araucania yarns. Have you seen the new chained yarns? They look like a crochet chain, they are super lofty and bulky without being heavy.


----------



## Forerunner

SvenskaFlicka said:


> ........ they are super lofty and bulky without being heavy.





What's the fun in that ?




I don't remember which version I came across, but they were mohair/wool combo, just a touch thinner than Lamb's Pride, bulky. The stuff was eerie soft.....


----------



## Kasota

WP - saying lots of prayers for you and for your mom!!!! 

WIHH and Svenska - evening hours would be pretty tough on mom. I will double check her plans tomorrow and post back. At 88 she is in bed by 6. After a busy day it might be earlier. Then again sometimes an outing kind of wakes her up. It's hard to say and what her blood sugars are doing on that day will make a difference. But we can see how it goes! I would so love for you all to meet her and I would love for you both to see my gardens. 

FR - I'm just having the best time ever reading and following along on your adventure! Will you post pictures of different items you are thinking of using as your two major "looks" for the event? We want a sneak preview!!!  

Taylor - that is so cool that you are working to get backyard chickens approved in your area! Have you heard anything more about the house? Have they even said when you might expect to know? 

I have 4 days off. Yay!


----------



## Forerunner

Oh, they don't let me decide what's gets used in the pro shoots...... :yawn:
They just have me lay out the array of choices.

But the big "gold" (they call it) that the model is wearing in the "team" pic is one they really like.....and there were pics taken with a full length raspberry colored robe, hooded, caped and cuffed.....that they used, but they weren't sure if that particular model did it justice (different model than the one wearing the yellow/gold)

I'll know more after the Saturday shoot, Luv.






















:hysterical:











Man, I kill myself.










.


----------



## Kasota

We should do lunch, really. Have your people call my people...



:facepalm:


----------



## Taylor R.

Kas, we _should_ know in about 6 weeks or so (give or take). I hope they hurry up so we can officially start shopping. My husband is now talking about holding out for another incredible deal in the country if we can't get into the one we want. We haven't come across another property like it in the last year, though, so I kind of suspect that we'd be waiting a good long while. Not many folks are selling the family farm house around here as the farm is almost always passed on. We've found some great properties in town as well (newer, more convenient houses..what's the fun in that??) so we shall see. The house has to be in excellent shape to qualify for our loan program or the seller must be willing to fix it all pre-closing.


----------



## Kasota

FR's next photo shoot....


----------



## Kasota

She's trying to make it on "The Team."


----------



## hercsmama

:hysterical:
Found one of his models!


----------



## raccoon breath

LOL

Lythrum, wow!! Great work!

My spinning wheel has been hijacked quite a bit lately by my husband. I love him and enjoy talking about this hobby with him. He likes making cinches and wants to make his own yarn. I actually think the addiction has gone much, much further than cinches though. He's been eyeballing my looms. He's been wheel shopping and about a week ago, he finally decided on a Kromski Minstrel. I keep telling him he'll have his own menstrual. ha ha ha! I was up late last night and ordered him his wheel. When he woke up, I showed him the order and he's so excited. He'll have his own wheel now. He's been busy with some of Jerry's Icelandic fleece all night. Its kinda funny that I now have to buy twice as much fleece. Ha ha! What kind of heaven is that?? Thank you God! :happy: LOLLL

Hope you all are having a great week. Prayers for your mom Woodpecker and for you.


----------



## Marchwind

:hysterical::hysterical: you guys are cracking me up!

FR luv, I think a big fuchsia number would be exactly what they would like. I think they like the "Big Gold" because it is a jewel tone and the color is bold and saturated. Quick go see if you can whip something up.

WP please let us know how your mom's surgery went. Hope you get some rest and feel better.

WIHH, Kasota, and SvenskaFlicka have fun if you can work all the logistics out.

Hercsmama, it think a barter with those neighbor girls is a great idea.


----------



## Kasota

Lythrum, I missed commenting on your afghan! That is simply amazing and oh, so beautiful! Really great work!


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all for your prayers. Mom just got out of surgery a little while ago. She is doing fine and is already movi g her legs. My brother and I couldn't see her as she was still sleeping and we had to let our dogs+my chickens out. We will be going back a little later.


----------



## Kasota

WP - thanks for posting! I was wondering how she came through and how you were holding up. Keeping you in prayers, honey!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

thank you for checking in, WP. Please wish her our best!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Glad to hear things went well today, Woodpecker. 

I've been working on going from this...
View attachment 30875


To this...
View attachment 30876


To this...
View attachment 30877


My plan is to do a three ply and then dye the resulting yarn, probably with Koolaid. It will be my first time going from raw fleece to finished yarn. Wish me luck!

It's been a strange week. My husband and son have been at camp together and my youngest daughter has been going to day camp at a horse farm. I realized how spoiled I am with homeschooling. After only four days, I'm thinking of tomorrow and saying, "I can't believe I have to drive you somewhere AGAIN!". It's been a good experience for all of us, but I'm ready to get back to normal, or what passes for normal around here.


----------



## Forerunner

BlueberryChick said:


> I've been working on going from this...
> View attachment 30875
> 
> 
> To this...
> View attachment 30876
> 
> 
> To this...
> View attachment 30877



Oh......


so.......


not.......





fair. :sob:














:bow:








.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Shucks, FR, there's barely enough fiber here for a pair of your mittens.

Honestly, I'm pretty excited about the project. The fiber was a freebie. One of the ladies at the fiber arts guild I attend is moving and she was clearing out, so I came home last weekend with a couple pounds of Finn fleece. This is the first time I've tried cleaning a fleece on my own, so it remains to be seen if it will be a success.

Oh, and Unicorn Power Scour and Fiber rinse smell wonderful!


----------



## Lythrum

Thanks y'all, it is so good to have it finished.



Wind in Her Hair said:


> Those poptamus (however you spell it) gloves are gorgeous - I saw Marchwind's potamous socks that Gone-a-milkin' knitted and they were awesome - but I got scared looking at the pattern!  and I certainly can't pronounce it or spell it.


You know, after looking at the pattern I agree with you. I don't think it is really what I am looking for to work on a road trip. I've reconfigured and decided to knit my Dumbledore's Christmas Stockings instead.


----------



## Taylor R.

I've had a revelation. Spinning works as well as or better than yoga to center me, keep me from losing my cool, and put me in a stellar mood. I've been spinning every morning this week (you know, training for TDF ), getting up a little earlier than the kids so I have a little alone time. My husband just called on his morning break and said that I had been in a really good mood all week. I thought about it and he was absolutely correct. Amazing how something so simple (and productive, even) can make such a huge difference in life. I'm sure all of you veterans already knew this already, though


----------



## Woodpecker

Well shucks mom has to stay another night. She is still bleeding and having to much pain to come home. My brother, Aumt and I will be going to se her later. She has PT but dosent know when. Thank you all for your prayers. I really feel enveloped in them.


----------



## Kasota

WP - I'm sorry your mom has to stay another night! (((hugs))) 

BBC - your spinning is so lovely! Look at you go!  

Taylor, I am so looking forward to the day when spinning is relaxing. LOL! I can never seem to find consistent time to practice. One day it comes out too thick, the next day too thin. I know I will get there if I could just find a way to spin even for 30 minutes a day. 

So I am taking the plunge and am going to try knitting a shawl. I found a really simple pattern that I think even I can accomplish. It's made with bulkier yarn so will be more a Winter type shawl rather than the beautiful lace ones that I hope to someday be able to knit but don't want to get discouraged and this looks like a quick and fairly easy project. 

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80982AD.html?noImages=

It's just made using Homespun yarn - nothing fancy, but I've used it to make scarves before and they always sell very well. I'm making it using a the blue Waterfall color. 

Thanks to my new nifty circular needle set with the interchangeable cables I even have the right size.


----------



## BlueberryChick

WP, you ARE wrapped up in prayer, like a warm, fluffy shawl! Your family will continue in my thoughts and prayers.

Kasota, go for it! You'll be knitting lacy shawls before you know it. (Lacy shawls are on my knitting bucket list!)


----------



## Taylor R.

Kas, my secret is that I really don't even worry about whether it's even. My main goal at this point is balance. I kinda like funky yarn, especially handspun.


----------



## Jacki

I have been doing a bit of weaving lately, and while checking e-bay, found a 12 harness table loom listed for less than 300. I looked it up, and think it is a leclerc Dorothy. 

And I bid, and I WON. 

Now all I have do do is learn how to use it, LOL.

Next big thing is getting ready to shop at the Black Sheep Gathering. One thing I am going to get is another Jenkin's Turkish spindle. They are not only beautiful, they are wonderful to spin.

Jacki


----------



## Kasota

Taylor, at this point I just feel happy if I get something on the bobbin. hahahaha!  

Jacki, congratulations on the loom! Woot! I don't know anything about weaving but I know there are people here who do. I do want to learn to make rag rugs and have been accumulating a few implements of construction. I bought a peg loom at Shepherd's Harvest and some of those little cones to make if you are braiding rugs and I'm in the process of deciding on a design for a twinning loom that I am going to make. I've been having fun scarfing up sheets at second hand shops the last two days. I also got one of those thing-a-ma-bobs that you use to make fabric strips. 

Here's a picture of a deer that has taken up residence in my yard. And one of my sister with her new pooch.


----------



## Woodpecker

My brother and I just got mom home and in bed. She is resting now. Thank you all for your prayers and sweet words.


----------



## Kasota

((((WP))))) Prayers for you and your mom and your whole family. I hope you and your mom rest well and peacefully this night.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

So glad we were able to catch up with the dynamic duo of SvenskaFlicka and Mr SvenskaFlicka (Philip really needs a different HT name, Kelsey!) LATE Friday night in Duluth. 

Turns out we were staying at the SAME hotel while we were in town for a wedding and they were in town for the Sons of Norway Convention (I will let Kelsey tell you all about THAT exciting event!)

After the wedding and reception, dinner, and dance- we met for a nightcap and an all too-short visit before calling it a night. 

Cabin Fever was impressed with these two (as I am) and their energy and enthusiasm for their vast and interesting passions. Amazing. Just...amazing. 

After an absolutely blue-bird day on Friday, Saturday turned off cool and rainy- 44ÂºF in fact. 

I had promised Cabin Fever breakfast at this favorite place in Two Harbors- "Betty's Pies". We always take visitors there and it is a northshore tradition for us. After that we made our way back south (and west) as we reminscenced about many camping and hiking experiences along that route. 

We stopped to pick up some local Lake Superior smoked fish, Cabin Fever's favorite "Sammy's Pizza" and then there was a stop for him at the decidely masculine Duluth Trading Company where they sell their ever popular "Ballroom" jeans.  For some chuckles, check out their "up north" advertising - especially Angry Beaver/Firehose Jeans and Ballroom jeans/Singing Soprano and Limber up Jack :hilarious: 

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...ng-company/advertisements/advertisements.aspx

Our Saturday/Sunday company didn't pan out so had the weather stayed nice, we were considering staying in Grand Marais on Saturday night - but we will shave to ave that for a nicer weekend. 

Kasota- apparently I am an idiot. I THOUGHT I had your phone in my cell phone and when I went to call you it was listed as 999-999-9999. Hmmm. I am so sorry. It just this minute occured to me that I should have called AriesGoat to get your number- but she was at her son's wedding gift opening event anyway and I couldn't have disturbed her. :doh:

Please forgive me!

But just know this, Cabin Fever and I will be coming back up that way this summer- it is after all, our favorite summer destination- and I can think of a lot of different reasons to come that way. You haven't seen the last of me, my pretty! :teehee:

People that live in more temperate climates can never understand what you Duluthians face every year nor could they understand the FRENZY of gardening this time of year that occurs in that place. One might ask "Why even bother to plant anything?" :shrug: But Duluth is FULL of gorgeous color- hanging baskets and tulips and daffodils and rhodendrons( yes, just now blooming! ) but you HAVE to plant- you simply MUST! I will look forward to seeing your gardens, meeting Granny Annie, playing with your wheels and helping you with your knitting and spinning any way I can on my return visit!

Woodpecker, so glad your mama is back home where she can rest and get her strength back and where you can keep your eye on her. :kiss:


----------



## Marchwind

WP I'm glad to hear your mom is well enough to come home. I'm sure she is happy too.

Jacki congratulations on your loom. Please take pictures of some of your weaving for us to see and make sure you take some of your new loom when she arrives.

Taylor spinning is my meditation and the best way I have to center myself. When I start feeling lost and over whelmed with life and the world I sit at my wheel and everything melts away and I can once again feel like I can join the humans. I can very well relate to how you feel. Isn't it great to have something so simple, productive, and pleasurable? That's why many of us will tell people going through rough patches and life's worries to spend time with their fibers. There really is something very healing about them and the processes we go through with them.

Kasota great photo of your sister and her new pup. Your sister looks totally in love. Is that pink nail polish on the dogs nails . Is this the doe who was attempting to give birth by your garden?


----------



## Kasota

WIHH - no worries. It turned out that mom was not having such a good day yesterday so a visit would probably have been less than optimal. Sometimes taking care of an elder has it's challenges. The visit will happen when the time is right. I look forward to you seeing the gardens and meeting Grannie Annie.  

You are right - there is an explosion of gardening that happens here in summer. And then in a blink - things start shutting down...the garden centers don't get new plants in and the ones set up in parking lots close down. My Azaleas just bloomed in the last couple days and the lilacs, too. And it's mid-June! In another week the perennials will really start going on sale and the herbs, too. This is when I buy started herbs to grow in pots for re-sale at the fall craft show. 

Sounds like you had a great trip! Betty's Pies is one of my favorites, too. There is also a small shop near Two Harbors that has wonderful fudge.  I love going up the shore to Tetaguche and hiking up the river. Baptism falls is lovely and there is a secret blueberry patch I know of not too far from Palisades.  

Marchie, yes that is the same doe that was fixing to give birth on that little rise. I suppose she was looking for a dry spot as it had rained and rained and the spots with underbrush had standing water. I have not seen her back with the fawn yet, but I'm sure that will happen at some point. Yes, it is pink nail polish on the pooch's toes. The prior owner put it on to fancy her up for adoption day. 

It's a cold and blustery day here. I am hoping mom will feel better today. She is just flat out of sorts...not all physically this morning, but emotionally/mentally. Every now and then she has a few days where she is very fussy. I always hope those days end quickly...lol...they really drain me and I'm sure they are draining for her, too.


----------



## Kasota

Happy Birthday, Hercsmama! I just saw on Countryside Families that it's your birthday!!! 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...families/518086-happy-birthday-hercsmama.html

I would post a new thread but there is already one up there. I hope you have a delightful wonderful fibery day!! :grouphug:


----------



## Miz Mary

Jackie Im jealous !!!!! Black Sheep is 3 hrs away for me, and Ive never been !!! Hubby says we can go, but we have dog issues... and elderly FIL ... I cant leave the dogs with the FIL ( who lives w/ us ) that long .....and if it's too hot I cant leave them in the car !!! So if it's cold out I can go , hahaa !!!! My MAIN reason for going is a Jenkins Turk !!!!! Arent they beautiful !!!!!! Which size are you looking for ?! I think I like the Aegean !!! 

Racoonbreath, thats AWESOME About the hubs !!! He will love the minstrel ( WHEEL that is ! ) hee hee ! 

WOodpecker, praying for your family !


----------



## Kasota

RB - when will the Minstrel arrive? We need pictures of your hubby spinning.


----------



## Jacki

I have two delights, two of the smallest, a lark, and an aegean. I think I will get a swan this time. 

My default is fine lace, so the larger spindles are not as easy for me. 

My loom collection is a 24in harp rigid heddle loom, 32in ashford rigid heddle loom, two of the 8in easy weavers, a 15in easy weaver, two 7ft tri-looms, and a variate of smaller tri-looms. As you see, I am horribly deprived of fiber toys, not counting fiber. I don't think I can beat some of the members here with their stash, but I am not far behind!

Jacki


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Fiber festivals!!! :teehee: you know how that gets me going!!! I hope everyone that CAN go and wants to go - GETS to go. 

Kasota, I am sorry that Granny Annie is having an "off" couple of days. I am sure that must be exhausting. You are such a kind and compassionate caregiver. I think you should be writing a book. 

Today there is 0% chance of me getting out to weed the garden - it has been pouring since yesterday afternoon. Maybe we will appreciate this rain in July/August. I hope the Good Lord is saving us some for then, too. 

The "Father" in the family has been receiving calls, cards, and messages wishing him a "Happy Father's Day" from children and grandchildren but it was my job to provide the obligatory "breakfast in bed" treat since I am the only one HERE. 

I caught up on laundry, got a rhubarb cobbler in the oven and got some lunches made ahead for the work week, got the kitchen cleaned up, and now it is time to "fiber". 

have a wonderful day everyone - oh and here are a couple of pics from our fun yesterday - these are camera pics so they are pretty lousy but you get the idea. 

The first picture is of an adorable wooden Inukschuk - which I do not collect now - but someday I will- this one was not for sale or else I would have started my collection then and there. 


The second is of the Norwegian Stabbur/ Scandinavian Gift Shop that we got to rummage through. It was all made by hand by a man and his son a few years back and it has the most amazing hand-carved motifs everywhere. There is also a private residence out back. It was adorable. 

Among the treasures I loved was this hand embroidered trim piece mimicking the Bayeux Tapestry and I LOVED it. Also, not for sale.  

This rosemalled cupboard was just lovely and I wanted everything in it. 

I managed to escape with only a Norwegian "Valkommen" metal sign in the style of a Viking dragonship. 

The silversmith there is amazing and I would love to have taken all of his Norwegian, Finnish and and Viking -inspired jewelry home with me. Here are a few of his designs we saw. The first one is Thor's hammer MjÃ¶lnir, then "Mother Nature" (I think), followed by gorgeous earrings and a Sami-inspired spoon pendant.


----------



## Woodpecker

Mom is doing much better today. She felt greet sleeping in her bed where she can moves round. I think getting out of that place helped too. I had to get mom dressed and tske her to the bathroom before we left. I pressed the nurses button but it wasn't answered. Thank you all for your prayers. God bless.


----------



## Kasota

WP, I am so glad your mom is home. It sometimes can feel a little strange when the roles are reversed and we end up helping a parent in ways we haven't done before. I know with my own mom - I have been grateful beyond measure for all the years I spent working in hospitals and nursing homes. You are a good daughter for watching over her and taking such good care of her. (((hugs)))


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, that was an eventful last few days. Philip and I and his brother, Normann, went as delegates to the Sons of Norway District Conference in Duluth. We were some of the youngest people there! 
Yesterday, I was elected Cultural Director for District One of the Sons of Norway! This is for a large 10-state area from Minnesota to Texas!
This is freaky.


----------



## Kasota

Kelsey, what an honor!! Don't you also have something commissioned for a museum? You and FR are turning into our famous ones.  Congratulations! 

I'm sorry I missed you on your trip here. Mom is just ohhhhhhhh so out of sorts.


----------



## Woodpecker

Kasota said:


> WP, I am so glad your mom is home. It sometimes can feel a little strange when the roles are reversed and we end up helping a parent in ways we haven't done before. I know with my own mom - I have been grateful beyond measure for all the years I spent working in hospitals and nursing homes. You are a good daughter for watching over her and taking such good care of her. (((hugs)))


Thank you. I was so afraid she'd fall. She did really good today she went up and down the stairs at least twice and is watching TV off her computer. It's so nice to have her home!


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlicka how very exciting and what an honor :bow: and I agree it is sort of an  too. I seriously doubt you will have any problems and will do an absolutely wonderful job.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Congrats to SvenskaFlicka!!!! I have it on good authority that she has a really great campaign manager! 

What an amazing accomplishment for one so young - and yet, I know that this is just what we need - new blood, vigor, and enthusiasm! You have all that AND an amazing wealth of knowledge and experience.

So proud for you! :clap: :clap: :clap: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Mullerslanefarm, wasn't this weekend your farm weekend??? We need a report!


----------



## Kasota

I'm having wonkiness with Firefox again with displaying pictures. It wasn't displaying them so I did a reboot. Now I can see most pictures but some I don't display in the thread and I have to click on the "attached file" to view it. Other pictures that were showing up nice and big yesterday are only showing as little thumbnail attachments. 

Hmmmm. 

Anyone have a clue?


----------



## hercsmama

Kas, mine is doing the same thing...sun spots??

Kelsey that is amazing!! How exciting for you to be getting such recognition.

WP, keeping you and your mom in my thoughts, how is she today?

Yes Cyndi, inquiring minds want to know!!

Well. today was the first day my little helpers came to work. I just love these girls!
They managed to get ALL my rabbit fencing up, cleaned out the sheep shed for me, and hauled all the sheep stuff to the compost pile and then turned it!
We had about 45 minutes until their mom came to pick them up, so we spent that inside, having a soda, and learning to crochet. they want to start with that, then knitting, and then spinning. Sooooooo cute!!:sing:
Their names are Darla and Carla, they are twins and just adorable little 12 year olds.
This is going to be the best 50.00 a week I ever spent.


----------



## Kasota

Debi, what a wonderful "find" those girl are! I think it's just the ticket for you! And such a good thing for them, too!  

I guess I will just live with the picture issue for the short haul. I haven't the patience to try and figure it out tonight. If I go down the road of computer itchiness then I will get frustrated and end up with no peace and calm in my heart to work on my shawl.  

I miss Cyndi's posts and am wondering how her weekend went, too!


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks for asking hercsmama! She did her first PT today and over did it. She now has a fever again and won't be doing anymore PT until she gets better. Her staples are coming out Wednesday. Its so good to have her home!


----------



## raccoon breath

I saw my rheumatologist today. Every year, an xray is done to make sure my lungs are okay since my RA meds leave me at risk for some serious problems. Well, there's a little lump, bump, tiny round thing in my lung. I'll be getting a CAT scan soon to see what it is. It is tiny so even if it's the worst I can think of right now, its caught very early and I have good med insurance. Super sucky Tuesday. :run:


----------



## Miz Mary

racoon breath , sorry about the stress your in .... scary too ... BUT , *try* not to jump the gun in your mind .... could be absolutely nothing !! Keep your fiber with you and when you get worrying, KNIT ( or spin ) !!! I can only imagine what your dealing with .... God does have you in His hands and I'll be praying for you !!!!!!!!! (((( HUGS )))))

Hope your doing well Woodpecker, hope your Mom mends quickly !!!


----------



## Marchwind

RB. I will be keeping you in my thoughts for a positive outcome on your CT scan. As MzMary said try not to just to the worst case scenario. I imagine that is difficult to do but a positive mind can to wonders for the outcome and the healing process. Spin, knit, weave, do whatever you can or need to do to keep a PMA (positive mental attitude).

We will be keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. Please let us know what the doctors find. Hugs!!


----------



## hercsmama

:grouphug:RB!
We will definitely be keeping you in our thought and prayers,.
WP, so glad your mom is home, and hoping for a good recovery for her soon.

Still waiting to find out if Cyndi survived, are we...:bored:

Boy it sure got hot here quick! We've been in the mid 90's for the past 5 days, and just sticky humid. Hate this weather. Reminds me why I was so willing to leave Texas..
We have some people coming into town tonight to buy a couple of our ewe's, it's a member here on HT, so it should be fun. 
I also have another person, from Kansas that want's just about all of them I'm willing to sell! Need to sort out in my mind just how many that is now.
Fiber time this morning! So looking forward to having a bit of sit and spin time.
Speaking of, I received the Early Fall copy of Vogue Knitting yesterday. There is an awesome article on the therapy inducing powers of knitting, or really any fiber work in it. If you have a chance you should read it.:happy2:


----------



## Kasota

WP, prayers that your mom is feeling better soon!! 

RB, sure keeping you in prayers, too. As others have said, don't borrow trouble until you know what it is. That's easier said than done for sure. (((hugs))) I know several people, my mom included, who had xrays that found one of those "lump, bump, tiny round things" in their lungs that turned out to be nothing. Mom has had hers for many decades. Scared the liver out of us all when they first found it but it turned out to be a little nodule of some sort that is totally benign, has never changed size and bothers her not one bit. When do you have your CAT? 

Debi, sounds like you are going to be able to get your flock into a size that works for you AND meet an HTer. What fun! 

Windy here today. Late yesterday at work I was give two projects that have to be completed by Friday. I had planned on spending the rest of the week having one on one meetings with the 17 people who report to me. It's going to be a busy week. 

Knit a couple rows on my shawl last night only to discover I had skipped a row in the pattern and I had to un-knit the last row. I'm not sure if I was upset over the mistake or pleased that I was able to fix it!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

oh raccoonbreath - just try and take the advice already offered by these sweet, experienced ladies - some have valiantly stared down the Enemy and are here to tell the tale. 

Try and remain calm and balanced and centered - it is better for you - no matter what the tests reveal. 

We are here for you. :grouphug:

Ya know, I think I had the dates wrong - normally MullersLaneFarm has her farm weekend on Father's Day weekend but for some reason, I THINK it might be this COMING weekend?


----------



## Taylor R.

Prayers, RB!

We had a rough night in the ER. Hubs was mowing at my dad's and hit..something. We really don't know what still. He's got a fair amount of stitches in the 4 inch gash across his calf. It cut pretty deep and did some muscle damage, so he's in a fair amount of pain and having a hard time getting around.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yikes, everyone needs to get better!

I'm learning more about what I will be doing as a cultural director, and it all seems fairly straight forward. I have a huge box full of papers and manuals, and it all needs to be sorted! Crimeny, don't people know about organization?!? It is a big honor, and I'm looking forward to doing my job the best I can!

In other news, we are moving (back) to Nebraska! (Philip has never lived there, so it's not moving back for him.) We are looking at houses and I am talking with the guy I used to rent from about getting my storefront for my yarn shop again. I really want to buy that building, but I'm not sure that can happen yet. There is another building I could possibly buy IF the owners decide they want to. 

I'm really hoping we get a house with a garage Philip can put a wood shop and forge in. That man needs a workshop! lol


----------



## hercsmama

:sing::sing::sing:
Soooo, where at in Nebraska???!!!????


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kelsey,  Minnesota's loss is Nebraska's gain. We will miss getting to see the two of you! 

dadgummit

but who knows, maybe this will mean I will have to take a drive out to Nebraska! 

I know you must be home sick, livin' in the city and all - but do you have to move all the way to Nebraska?!?!!?

Taylor R. - that hits a little close to home. We have some barbed-wire starting to show up around the edges of my mowing area along the woods due to erosion. I always worry about hitting it and slinging it and hitting Cabin Fever or having some of it go flying and hitting me.  
You can never be too careful!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Stromsburg. It's a little Swedish town north of York.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I just had to share this with y'all. Yesterday when we got home from work, I stepped out of my Jeep and grabbed this bad boy. 


My poor husband does not love my habit of my catching things that make him shudder- which only makes me want to catch them more. :grin:

I always tell him "Stick with me, babe and you'll never have to worry about getting your protein." Just one of my "post apocalyptical skills".


----------



## hercsmama

I know right were Stromsburg is!! Oh my goodness, it really isn't that far from us, maybe an hour and half or so!!:sing:
Now I'm gettig excited!!!

WIHH, ok, seriously woman. Your Texas is showing. LOL!:facepalm:


----------



## Marchwind

WIHH I'm laughing. If I had been there I would have done the same thing . Back in the day when I was running field trials I was training with the guys (all very macho types). We climbed a man made hill of sand and as we climbed snakes came crawling out from everywhere. I started grabbing them up, ooooing and ahhhhhing. The guys all got wide eyed and ran as far away as they could get from me. I just laughed, and laughed, and laughed. It does make you want to do it more 

SvenskaFlicka I wish you and Philip well. Are we to assume this means you two will not be going to Sweden this summer as planned? When do you think you will be moving?

Taylor that is scary! Thankfully none of the kids was around to get hit. I hope his leg heals well for him with no lasting problems. Healing muscle can be painful for a long time.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

No, we won't be going to Sweden. I was accepted to the weaving program, but Philip was not accepted to the blacksmithing program. He was offered a place in the woodworking program, but... you can learn woodworking here pretty easily. Same for weaving. (Given books and time I would have no problem learning the finer points of weaving myself.) Plus the school dithered around forever before finally letting us know AFTER we could apply for necessary grants and scholarships. We are looking at a short trip next summer for some short classes, though. 

Philip handed in his two weeks notice at work yesterday, so we'll be moving within the month if everything works out. We are far from completely abandoning Minnesota, though-- we still have family and lots of friends here, and fiber and Viking festivals too! 

WIHH, we still want to come visit you sometime, and I sure think that would be worth a special trip! 

We are just sick of living in the city, with all the noise and dirt. We need a workshop for Philip because we just can't keep having him do his woodworking in the kitchen and on our tiny balcony, and if we're going to move, we might as well move to the other place we have family!  

I am also planning on going to the North Country Fiber Fair. 

Debi, when I get my shop open again, you'll have to come visit! An hour and a half is not that far of a drive! 

P.S. I think snakes are awesome. I had half a dozen garter snakes as pets when I was little.


----------



## Taylor R.

The kids are not allowed to hang around while the mower is on (for reasons just like this, though we didn't plan for something breaking through the guard on the back and coming at the mower, obviously). He insists that he's going back to work tomorrow, but I'm not sure that's the best idea. Of course, the ER doc gave an absentminded, "Sure, whatever," when he asked about work :flame:


----------



## hercsmama

Kelsey, I'm so there!!!
Taylor that's scary! We'll just see how that leg feels tomorrow, I bet he tries to go in,and ends up either staying home, or working a half day, just to be difficult! LOL!:catfight:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I am 3 days behind in reading FAC and just came on to make a quick post.

First & foremost ... my son-in-law went to the hosptial Sunday night for what we thought was a flair up of something pretty common to him ... with body scans, they found a brain cyst (aka mass) Good part of this I was able to get my granddaughter, Punky, on Monday, bad part is they still haven't identified it.

Please keep Justin Schmidt in your prayers.

This week is VBS (Vacation Bible School). It is Punky's first year to attend. It is such a delight to see her participating!!!

This weekend is also our 10th Annual Homesteading Weekend. WIHH said she would be a 'snake gatherer' whoa!! That is ... if'n her and Cabin Fever would ever make it down!!

We're expected to have a 3-%-40% chance of t-storms ... we're ready for it!!

Off to get to VBS!! Missin' y'all!!


----------



## Forerunner

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I just had to share this with y'all. Yesterday when we got home from work, I stepped out of my Jeep and grabbed this bad boy.
> 
> 
> My poor husband does not love my habit of my catching things that make him shudder- which only makes me want to catch them more. :grin:
> 
> I always tell him "Stick with me, babe and you'll never have to worry about getting your protein." Just one of my "post apocalyptical skills".


So I'm dying to know.....just how did you prepare it ?

Baked ? Fried ? Ground into sausage ? :bowtie:


----------



## Kasota

Taylor, that is just terrible! Prayers that he gives it some time to heal and there are no infections and that he's good as new real quick. 

Svenska, oh we will sure miss you in MN but I can sure see why you would want to get out of the city!! And how exciting to be thinking of getting your yarn shop going again! You have so much ahead of you to look forward to. And I've no doubt you will be the best Cultural Director EVER!! Prayers that you find the perfect spot with a terrific garage for Philip, too! Are you hoping for some acreage so you can have fiber critters out your back door? 

Debi, you sure do make me smile. Maybe we should all head out your way. LOL! We could start a new town called Spinnersville. 

WIHH, we could have a whole caravan and head out for a visit to Nebraska. You would probably know everyone along the way...  

Speaking of barbed wire - one of my peers at work just fixed his riding lawn mower and his wife was out mowing and got the whole deck tangled up in old barbed wire. It was a mess. Glad she didn't get hurt. 

LOL @ the snake. Last time I was in Ohio my BF and I were walking out to the barn and all of a sudden he saw me running across the lawn...and I snatched up a huge black rat snake. He was appalled. The look on his face was hilarious. "What are you doing???!!! What are you doing!!??? Put that thing down!!"" I grinned at him and said, "No. I WON't!" hahahaha He just shook his head and said, "You are a strange woman." 

I miss Cyndi and wish she would post so that we knew she was okay. 

Prayers continue for WP and her mom. I hope she is doing better! 

It is so windy today it's driving me bats. I do not handle the wind so well. There is just too much energy and I'm "energy sensitive" and start to feel aggitated. Hopefully it will die down soon. I took two days off next week. 

One thing I really miss about being in the city is that I don't have frogs and toads around. We used to have frogs around here when I was little but no more. I need to transplant some toads. They would do well here, especially in the back where the alley is overgrown and there are lots of bugs and things to keep them happy. 

On a happy note - the song birds are back. The last few years we've had Kestrels nesting in our neighborhood and they made life miserable for the little birds. They didn't come back this year and now the goldfinches and other small birds are back.


----------



## Kasota

Cyndi, looks like we were posting at the same time. I am so sorry to hear about Justin's troubles. I will surely be saying prayers!! ((((hugs))))


----------



## raccoon breath

Thanks you  

Hubby left me this note: 

"When you smell something that bad from this far away and it isn't dead, there is something horribly wrong!"

I've been looking for WIHH's thread on the stinky way of washing fleece. I know I said I wouldn't do it, but I did when I found cockleburs in a fleece  . What's a little stink compared to a cocklebur? There's less than 15 or 20 of them, but working from a raw fleece, I discovered them painfully. OUCHHHHH! This method of washing softens those burs right up so I can remove the area without being wounded. Sooo, reason I'm looking up WIHH's instructions...when pulling out my fleece, there was a terrible accident. I have the liquid on my arms, filled my gloves and ran down my legs. No kidding. I have washed and washed and the smell hasn't come out. I've used every cleanser in the house. I have a package of Odor Mute and some of that Unicorn wash I'll try next. I'm kinda hoping someone else has run into this problem before me and posted how they handled it there. LOL I stink!! The fleece looks great though and the burs were safely removed. I tossed another fleece in. Hopefully, it's removal is without incident. Maybe the smell will just wear off. Wonder if the CAT scan tech will smell me? LOLLLL


----------



## hercsmama

RB, first I haven't forgotten you!!
I'm waiting for her to call me back...
Secondly, I seem to recall a post, by the ever infamous snake wrangler WIHH, about vodka taking the taint out of a very rammy fleece..
You might give it a try, although I can't recalll if she drank it, or washed the fleece in it.
I'd try drinking it and then washing it in it, that way if the washing doesn't work, you won't care anymore! LOL!!!:buds:


----------



## Woodpecker

Prayers going out to those in need from someone who has been there too many times.

Mom is doing much better, she got her staples out today. She is walking up and down the stairs now pretty good. Thank you all for your prayers. You all are in mine.


----------



## raccoon breath

hercsmama said:


> RB, first I haven't forgotten you!!
> I'm waiting for her to call me back...
> Secondly, I seem to recall a post, by the ever infamous snake wrangler WIHH, about vodka taking the taint out of a very rammy fleece..
> You might give it a try, although I can't recalll if she drank it, or washed the fleece in it.
> I'd try drinking it and then washing it in it, that way if the washing doesn't work, you won't care anymore! LOL!!!:buds:



Ha ha!! I'm not worried about it. I was planning to wait for you to have a few paydays come along. You should get all of the skeins for yourself. After a while, if I was to find out that there were skeins left, I would make sure they had a good home, but would prefer you get them all and make wonderful things to show us. Go for it and make something amazing. I always have a few deals in the works so think of yourself on this fiber sister. Take it all and have a ball (unintentional rhyme) lol 

I tried alcohol hand wash earlier and still smelled pretty ripe. Tried the vodka and it tasted delicious..then sniffed my hands. Didn't seem so bad after a few drinks. :buds: Oh yeah..wash the hands. They really don't stink so bad now. There's just a hint. Think I'll soak in the tub tonight before bed and see what happens. ha ha Washing as I'm doing chores and airing out seems to be helping. I reached my hands in the bunny cages and they backed away and tucked their heads in. My rabbits like to come up and kiss my hands so this is shocking behavior. lol


----------



## Marchwind

Cyndi keeping your SIL in my thoughts and prayers. Has he by chance been in the military? Over too the Middle East?


----------



## Kasota

RB, do you smell better yet? Your story sure made me chuckle!  

Last night I was knitting on my shawl when the darn cable broke...it came plumb free of the connector. Rats. Just rats. I sent an email to the company and they are sending me a new cable, so that's wonderful. I can switch to one of the smaller cables for a little while but I will need the bigger cable to finish because of how many stitches there will be. 

It is raining and pea-soup fog here. My poor garden is getting yellow from too much rain and lack of sunshine. More rain overnight...then Sat should be dry and then more rain on Sunday. At least it gives me more time for knitting.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

oh no, Kasota- I think you are discovering why DyakCraft needles are so highly prized- they don't misbehave like those dadgum "interim needles" you are using. 

I am so sorry- that must be so very frustrating. Arghhhh.
Needles and cable should NOT do that!!!!!!!!

It rained all night here, too- but cleared up after about 1:00pm... I was watching the radar and saw that I had about a 3 hour window of opportunity to get my garden weeded and the yard, drive, etc mowed. 

I ran in high gear the whole way  and managed to finish just as the first flash of lightning occured. We are now just about to be under a severe thunderstorm watch.

whew

that was close

Right now, I am now canning a gallon of last year's maple syrup into pint jars and filtering my spruce infused vodka- and having a glass of wine. 

Tomorrow, we are exhibiting Cabin Fever's military Jeep at a car show and we are having company come for the weekend after that. I am planning on LIVING by my campfire tomorrow afternoon and evening. :bouncy:

Earlier, I baked an awesome Texas Sheet Cake with pecan fudge frosting and I cleaned the frig! When I get done this evening, I am DONE with my dadgum chores FOR THE WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!! YEE HAW!!!!!!!! :nanner: :bouncy: :bouncy:


----------



## Kasota

WIHH, isn't it great to be done with chores and have good things planned for the weekend! Whooo hoooo! I'll bet your maple syrup is delicious! 

I cannot wait until my DyakCraft needles arrive...but oh the gestation is so long....I just could not wait. 

I don't actually regret the troubles I've had with these interim needles. One was my fault and one was obviously theirs...but...I am learning so much. I have learned about life lines, how to pick up a stitch when you mess up and how to rip out a row and fix something without tearing my hair out. I no longer mutter, "I just can't knit." hahahahaha I am now on row 49 of this shawl. It calls for 84 rows. I might make it bigger. It depends on what it looks like when I get to row 84. 

It's been fun stepping outside my comfort zone and trying something new. And I sure appreciate all the inspiration and encouragement I get here.


----------



## Woodpecker

I'm so grumpy today. We are having another asbestos abatement at work. I know because of my title I will be put on fire watch. Those hours are 6pm-6am. I did it last year but that was another story. I am getting angry with the way I am being treated. Its like know one knows what the word cancer means. Sigh!


----------



## lambs.are.cute

I'm feeling productive this morning. I bought grain, unloaded it, mixed and ground more chicken feed, feed the chickens, moved the Chunnel with the Banty babies, chased them down and put them back in when I forgot to close the door, shore the last ewe I'm doing this year, planted the decorative flower pots with sweet potatoes and flowers, and now am working on my shawl.


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota I've had that happen to me too with my non-Dykraft needles, it is maddening. Did you lose any stitches?

WIHH busy weekend for you  enjoy your company and your campfire.

WP no words for you 

LAC productive day are wonderful!

Friday was our usual spinning group meeting. In the summer we meet at people's houses and it becomes a potluck. It is especially gun if the person has fiber animals . Next month we have back to back gatherings. Our regular meeting will be at Letty Klein's house. Letty wrote the book The Shepherd's Rug http://www.amazon.com/dp/0881960144...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=t&ref=pd_sl_1kbwylqwvg_e. She also has a blog http://theshepherdsrug.blogspot.com. Then we will go to Wonder why Alpaca farm the next day http://www.wonderwhyalpacafarm.com. We are lucky to have both of these women as part of our guild.

We have had a lot of rain lately too. At least the temps have cooled off, it makes it far more bearable for me.


----------



## Kasota

Marchie, thankfully I did not lose any stitches! Well, one tried to escape but I snatched it back from the abyss! Yay, me! This shawl is coming along pretty well. Depending on how much time I have today to work on it might even finish it this evening! 

The BEST part about finishing it today would be that I could start on another one tomorrow!


----------



## Kasota

My brother and his wife just stopped over along with one of their daughters and her boyfriend. They said they had news. My niece is expecting! My brother and his wife are not happy about this. Their daughter is still in college and who knows whether or not she will be able to finish...that will likely be delayed...and they are not married...so life is sure changing for that young lady. 

I think it will all turn out well in the long haul. Her boyfriend is a very nice young man. They have been a couple for 2 or 3 years. He has been working construction work and one of the first things he did was to go find a better company to work for that has better medical benefits. Bless him for sticking by her. She is pretty apprehensive right now but I know she will be a very good mom. Life has a way of changing directions and this is sure one of them. 

I will be knitting up a baby afghan. Yes, there you have it. A knitted one instead of a crocheted one. I will have to look for patterns!! 

That's three new great grandchildren for my mom this year. There will be another one in August and then my brother's daughter in December. We should buy stock in Huggies.


----------



## Miz Mary

Kasota, my Dh's oldest granddaughter just graduated HIGHschool and is due Sept 22nd ! Nope, not married .... only together almost a year .......

wasnt able to attend the Black Sheep gathering ..... BOOOO !!!! The weather was too good !! I didnt want to leave the dogs in the car if the sun came out and it got hot !! It was perfect for festival going .... overcast most of the day , high around 70 ! Maybe next year I can go !


----------



## Kasota

I know we have a gardening forum but I wanted to share pics with my fiber friends. Here is what I have been tending to this afternoon.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

I spent all day at the local fiber arts guild dye in the park. It was a lot of fun but I didn't get to see as much as I wanted because I was running the ice dying project.


----------



## Miz Mary

Kasota, that is GORGEOUS !!!!!!! I can appreciate all your hard work !! What is that in the 3rd pic ....large leaves ... cabbage ?!? You are an awesome gardener !!! Maybe this weekend I will post pics of mine --- finally got the mulch in and it's all done !! 

LAC, you worked HARD yesterday !! Put your feet up and let me bring you a drink !!! 

I played the Farmers Market today and came home with 2 more plants to put in !


----------



## Kasota

Thank you, Miz Mary! That is Bok Choy in the third picture. Yum! It's the first year I have ever tried to grow it and it sure does look pretty. 

I'm actually a pretty lazy gardener, which is why I like perennials and why I use raised beds with mulched walkways between them. I don't like to have to mow between raised beds. I weeded ALL of those raised beds today and it only took me about an hour and a half...and I had let them go a bit because we kept getting so much rain. There are annuals I love but I typically will just put some of those in pots here and there for the color. For flowers you just can't beat perennials...they multiply on all their own!  Once you get the raised beds set up they're pretty easy to maintain and I think they take way less time than gardening in the ground. Plus, they warm up more quickly in the Spring - something sorely needed in my neck of the woods! 

I can't wait to see more pictures of your raised beds! I would love to see an update especially now that the mulch is in. Isn't it ever so tidy? And no muddy shoes to contend with.  We need pictures! What plants did you bring home from the Farmer's Market? 

LAC - what is ice dying? Sounds like a that would be a fun kind of event - fiber arts in the park!


----------



## lambs.are.cute

It was a lot of fun but a long day. 

Ice dyeing is awesome. You take a cotton or silk item, soak it in soda ash for 15 min, scrunch it up but don't layer it, and put a single layer of ice on top. Oh and since you are working with powdered dyes you need gloves and a mask. 


Sprinkle dye on it. See this dress again in a moment. Here less is more


This is too much and it took forever to wash out and the colors muddied.


After the color comes through the back you dump the ice off and rinse the item until the water comes clear. The you wash on symprothol. I've had a shirt worn almost weakly for a year that hasn't faded.

This is the dress from before


Some of the ice dyed stuff





Also an adventure in over dyeing. It started out like this

And ended up like this


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Just a quick check-in.

Some pics are in sticky thread on the main homesteading board.


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota I wish your niece well and I hope she doesn't let this hold her back from her dreams. I can imagine her parents aren't happy but she is an adult and it is her life. Still I hope they will grow to accept the situation and love the baby. Your gardens are beautiful! I got a bucket of sheep poop from one of our guild ladies on Friday and put that around my plants. My friend also gave me some seabird poop to fertilize with. The leaves on some of my plants were turning yellow and even though they are bearing fruit the plants look stunted. We will see if this gives them a jump start. I think I may have to repot my tomatoes. I'll try to take some pictures later and post them.

LAC it sounds like you had a great time with the guild. That ice dying looks like fun I've never heard of that before. I'm am amazed at the transformation of that over dying. I am having a hard time wrapping my mind around how you got those colors from what you had.

Cyndi good to see you posting


----------



## Kasota

Marchwind, oh there is no worry about them loving that baby bunches. That goes for everyone. I think it's just such a shock to them right now. I would so love to find some sheep poo. Good poo is hard to find in the city. LOL! I would love to see pictures of your garden! 

LAC, that ice dying looks fun!


----------



## Woodpecker

Speaking of dying. I have dyer's chamomile I would like to try. My only problem is I only have one plant and I don't know how many flowers are needed. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Hey, everyone! You all have been so busy, with gardening, fiber pursuits and family miscellaneous. I've been reading almost every day, even though I haven't posted.

It has been brutally hot here the past week or so, with temps in the upper 90's. I've lived here all my life so you'd think I would be used to it. I guess I am, but it still feels really, really hot. The upside is that now, days in the 80's will feel like fall 

We have two pseudo-business trips for DH coming up later this year. That means he has meetings to attend and several dinners that are mandatory, but mostly we are just along for the ride. One is to Hilton Head, SC, which is a nice area on the low country coast. The other is to Beijing, China. I'm a little nervous about that one. In Europe, I can muddle through reading signs and menus, with my limited knowledge of Spanish and Latin. In other words, I can generally manage to avoid ordering chicken feet for dinner. In China, all bets are off. Wish me luck!

Kasota, just WOW! That garden is fabulous! And yay, you, on the knitting! I'm waiting on DyakCraft needles too. I'm hoping to get them before Christmas; I ordered in March. In the meantime, I've picked up a hodge-podge of 5 interchangeable sizes from destashes on Ravelry. They are heavenly. Just sayin'.

WP, prayers for you and your mom.

And that dye day looks like so much fun! Very nice work.

I finally finished my Blackberry Brambles socks! Woohoo!! They took FOREVER, but I finished them last night. I love them. They are sooooo SMOOSHY!

View attachment 31505


----------



## Taylor R.

Finally done with my weekend at work, so now it's out to my dad's house for a little yard work and dinner. Hubs has been smoking a pork loin all day and it smells amazing. Hopefully there will be time for a little spinning before bed.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

The over dyeing was done by a lady in the guild. She really hated the original color, I have no idea why she made something for herself if she hated the color but she did. Anyway they were dyeing stuff turquoise so she dropped some of the left over yarn in the pot too, liked the color and dyed her whole item. It is impressive the color shift she got. 

The ice dyeing is great fun for people of all ages. We had 5 year old grandchildren doing t shirts with their grandma, and pretty much anybody in between. The local news had done a story on our event and we got a lot of new people over to try it out too. Depending on how hot it is the dyeing takes about 1/2 hour so is a pretty quick project. 

BC those socks are beautiful!


----------



## Marchwind

WP you can collect flowers and freeze them until you have enough to dye with.

BbC love your socks, the color and the pattern. Fun travel times ahead. I think I would feel the same way about China. Hopefully you can find a good interpreter.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks Marchie! I can't wait to try dying.


----------



## Kasota

BBC, I love your socks! You are so my hero. I would not be overly anxious about China. I would think they would have people around to help you since it is a business trip. Just make sure you know how to ask where the restroom is. :teehee:

Taylor, any news yet about the house? I have hesitated to ask in case the news wasn't good. 

My replacement cable came in. Yay! I messed up on my shawl and I am not sure how to fix it or if I even will. Somewhere I missed a row and ended up with the wrong side on the...well...on the wrong side. LOL! It actually doesn't look horrible since the yarn I am using is chunky and bumpy. So I have learned another lesson. Check my work more frequently. I might just tell myself it is an impromptu design element since I am so close to being done. That way I could start on the next shawl more quickly. 

Is it wrong to want to start on the next one before you have even finished the first one? :hysterical:


----------



## Taylor R.

No news thus far, Kas, but the one we really want is still on the market. Word in the local market is that it hasn't even been shown since the price very first dropped.

My wonderful husband helped me ply some pretty merino/silk blend off my drop spindles today. It turned out pretty darn good, and now I'm working at my wheel. I've got a sickly littlest kiddo, so we've kept it pretty low key all day.


----------



## mamajohnson

Kasota, I am always thinking about the next project. Sometimes it slows me down....I get sidetracked looking for yarn and needles. Then I discover my needles are in an UFO and have to finish it... vicious cycle.


----------



## MDKatie

Howdy everyone! We're back from vacation and back to the normal routine. We drove from MD to FL, stopping in Savannah for a night on the way down, then coming back up through NC and staying for a few days before heading home! 

Savannah is gorgeous! I really wish we'd had more time there. Florida was gorgeous too...HOT, but so pretty. The beaches were gorgeous! The water was so clear. We got to snorkel just a bit, and I really want to go back and do it again!! 

So now I'm trying to get caught up at home with the garden, animals, knitting, housework, soapmaking etc. :sing: There's so much to do and so little time. I'm back at work after almost 2 weeks, and man it stinks!! I really wish I had a stay-at-home job. :grin:

Hope everyone is well! I've barely had time to catch up in here, but I hope your mom is doing well, Woodpecker! Svenska, good luck on your move! Kasota, your garden is gorgeous!! WIHH, you remind me of me. :grin: I've caught several huge black snakes in our barn these past few weeks. My DH knows to come get me to move the snake (because he'd tend to want to kill them).


----------



## hercsmama

Busy,busy,busy!!
Everyone has so much going on, good and bad.
Congratulations on all the good, and I'm sorry for all the bad.
I read everyday, but don't always take the time to post, but I love ya'll!!

Really looking forward t TDF this year. I've actually managed to get four of my six full bobbins emptied in the last two days, so they are ready to go!
Trying to think of a good Zombie theme....I have some black Yak fiber, and saw a pattern for a great shawl called Morticia yesterday on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/morticia 








.....might just need to work that out, I've never spun lace weight...could be the challenge I'm after.:thumb:
Yesterday, I got to help shear, 78 sheep!!:facepalm:
It was crazy!
The shearer was amazing. He did a great job. These were all club lambs for FFA and 4H kids animals. They bring them all to one persons house, and the shearer meets them all there. I missed the first few hours of it, as I had my own chores to tend first, but the afternoon was great!
He invited me to meet him at another two clients house out here next week to help.
I talked to dh about it and he said for me to do it, as free shearing lessons from an obvious pro are priceless!
I'm hoping I get the other two bobbins emptied today or tomorrow, and then I'm all set to spin!
Off to get ready for my helpers!:sing:


----------



## Forerunner

:facepalm:


Been at Cyndi's weekend, here.....overstayed the scheduled welcome, as always...... but she and Paul just keep putting up with me....
Of course, my youngest boy, Matt, is here with us....and Paul thinks Matt's a hard worker, so...

Anyhoo....I sheared my black/auburn rambouillet right before we made the trip.....and put that monster fleece in the suint. Then I grabbed the big bag of two of his fleeces that I had washed up from last year....but not picked or carded, along with a couple smaller bags of my cream/natural ewe.

Paul had made up a wool picker for a couple of sisters from Wisconsin, and they were all excited (came for the weekend and all) about picking Rambo wool to test it out. 

Since then, carding, carding, carding.....and spinning ! 


:facepalm:

If I ever write a book about my fiber adventures, I think my spinning default technique would make a fitting title.

"_Super Goofy Bulky To Lace-weight......and Back Again!!!_
_............A Tale of The Tortured Spinner_"


:indif:



















:facepalm:



.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

FR's been busy. Only saw him with needles Friday night. The rest of the time he's been on the picker, carder or wheel.

Are we looking at the next spinning sensation?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

FR's consistently spinning THIN yarn .... he's freaking!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Freaking! (Or is this freaky?)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

He can't spin bulky any more ... 







he's perplexed


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

get that Indian Spinner rigged up and going. You WILL spin thick again. The take up is a beast.


----------



## Forerunner

*whispers*

The takeup on Cyndi's _Traveler_ ripped my stuff a couple times :sob: ..... Can the _Indian_ be negotiated with ? 



.


----------



## Lythrum

I finally finished the Dumbledore's Christmas Stockings I started during our trip the weekend before last. It was a perfect car-trip knit, interesting enough that I didn't fall asleep, but not so involved that I couldn't keep track of it. I'm really glad that I didn't bring the Pomatomus Gloves, because I haven't ever knit anything that had yarn overs at the beginning of a row and wouldn't have known what to do with it. I have them cast on now and am in work on them. All I have to say is thank goodness for Youtube!

I'm having trouble keeping up with everyone too, looks like everyone has been busy. Seeing your spinning FR makes me ready to dust off my wheel and get going on the TDF!


----------



## mamajohnson

Managed to can up a few things last night. It was a late night. I am treating myself to an evening of knitting and watching Star Trek.... the fun is about to begin. . Just wanted to pop in and say hi.


----------



## raccoon breath

Did somebody say Star Trek?! I'll pop the popcorn!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yay Star Trek!
Which one?


----------



## hercsmama

LOVE Star Trek! Don't care which one! I actually have all the movies, it was a thing for me and my Daddy. He got me hooked way back in the 70's when it was on TV. Never missed an episode.:hysterical:
Lythrum , really liking the color of those socks. Very nice job.

FR, what can I say, you're awesome.

Well, I think, I might, be finally winning the battle of the rain and weeds. It's been really frustrating for the last few weeks,a s I had to replant almost half my garden for a second time.:facepalm:
But, it's looking pretty good now, crossing my fingers.
Dh is working constantly, way to much in my opinion. The man is going to be 59 next month, and is out working a guy half his age. He leaves the house at 6 and doesn't get home until after 7 most nights. 
He is so tired, all he can do is eat super and fall asleep in his chair. Poor guy.
I keep telling him to let our son take the in town jobs, that way he doesn't have to drive so far, or work so much. Trevor can more than handle it. But Dh is a perfectionist, so even when he has Trev go to do them, he shows up to check his work..Bless his heart.
I'm making him an appt. for a physical next week, he seems to be forgetting alot of little things. Nothing major, just short term memory stuff.
I'm not sure why. I'm actually hoping it's stress, as I can fix that.
He gets really defensive when anyone mentions it as well, which tells me he knows it's happening, and is scared by it too......
We'll see what the Dr. says. 
Got my drive band fixed this morning, thx again MW!
So this afternoon I will finish getting those two bobbins plyed, and start sorting for TDF!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota, your gardens are amazing - especially since our growing season is sooooooooooooo short and the fact that you work outside the home and only have weekends to tend those beds! :shocked: I know what it is like to only have evenings and weekends to manage my garden/yard, etc and how ill-timed the rain and stormy weather can be on the weekends. :sob: Can't wait to see these gardens for myself!

Lythrum, the socks are wonderful as are BlueBerryChick's! 

I am slowly but surely getting a few rows knit every now and then on a second pair of our KAL Waterfall socks for me. They were supposed to be my spring socks but now they will be my summer socks. I REALLY need to get a couple of pairs of shortie socks done for summertime wearing, too...and felted slippers...and gloves for winter...and mittens...and a sweater...and a tam...and socks for the Cabin man and the shawl for my sister...oh my. 

I bound off a free-range knit shawl last night and it is HUMONGOUS!!!!!!!!!  :shocked: :sob: - as in, I think I will take it a part and start over again. 

It was done in handspun of various gauges and there is no swatching for this thing - but I am thinking that if I shorten the pattern by about 15 rows I will be good. 

We'll see. It was kind of an experiment anyway - nothing ventured - nothing gained.

And no, FR, the Indian Spinner CAN NOT be negotiated with. :shocked: I have tried peace offerings of trinkets and firewater to no avail.


----------



## Marchwind

Yesterday was a sad day for me, well I'm still sad but better. I had to put down a beloved cat of mine :sob: His name was Sizzle, he was 20yrs and had been failing for sometime. Finding something he could or would eat was a daily stressor and chore. When he finally couldn't even eat cat food soup I decided it was time. In his hay day he weighed in at 20lbs, yesterday at the vet he was 7lbs :Bawling: He was a great cat and the reason I got into rescue. He raised many kittens and cats as well as puppies and dogs in his lifetime. He demanded respect but he was gentle when administering the discipline. RIP Sizzle, run free and eat well.


----------



## Taylor R.

Aw Marchie, I'm sorry. It hurts to lose a furry friend, especially one who has been a part of our everyday lives for so long. :grouphug:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

so sorry about your boy, Marchwind. 

I have no doubt that he lived a full and adventure-filled life.

He made the trip from Minnesota to Michigan and the transition from farm cat to city cat. I think I may have even shared your bathroom with Sizzle once for a few minutes.  :grin: 

Sending warm thoughts and cyber hugs to comfort you in your sadness.


----------



## raccoon breath

I'm sorry about your cat MW. I have an old kitty and she has been having problems with food/eating too. She's the sweetest girl. She was in a cage at the pound rubbing all over the door and talking to us when I first met her and took her home. We opened the door and she was wonderful. She had been spayed and well cared for so I think she got lost and no one checked the pound for her. She was about 5 when we adopted her in 2002 and I'm afraid to do the math on that and face how old she is. She's always loved German shepherds. She must have had one that was all hers at her previous home. She sleeps with them and becomes annoying with her affection toward them. lol They love her though. This last year has been harder for her. I don't think she's ready yet, but soon.


----------



## Kasota

(((((Marchwind)))) It is so, so difficult to be without them, even when you know the time has come. Sometimes it's the last gift we can give them and it's heart-breaking to say good-bye. When and if you are up to it or so inclined I would love to see a picture of Sizzle. :grouphug:

Everyone sure has been busy! I can hardly keep up! 

Today is my Friday since I have the next two days off. Have to take mom to a doc appointment to check some blood chemistry. My brother was going to take her so I took the day off to tackle some things inside the house because I would have a bit of alone time to do it and would not have to be distracted by her being a bit fussy. Nothing bad but she is always so anxious when I drag power tools out or step on a ladder. I thought it would be wonderful to just zip through a few projects in peace. Then she said, "Oh, so that you know...I told your brother that since you have the day off that you would be taking me to the doctor." :smack It is smack in the middle of the day so that pretty much toasts my project plans. Oh well. I'll just go with the flow. There's nothing for it. I don't want her to feel badly as if I found it burdensome to take her. 

Right now all I want to do is take a nap...


----------



## Miz Mary

SO sorry Marchie .... worst thing to lost a beloved pet ...... hugs and condolences..............

Kasota , bless your heart .... I totally relate to the not saying something so they wont feel burdensome .... I hope you took a nap , and enjoyed the day even though it was not in your control !! 


I am gearing up for TdF , our oudoor festivals , summer ..... I need a nap already ! I either have nothing going on, or everything !! That includes knitting projects /spinning projects , gardening too !!


----------



## hercsmama

Marchie, I'm so sorry to hear about your beloved furbaby. It's so hard when we lose them....:grouphug:


----------



## Marchwind

Thank you everyone, I'm sad but I know he is in a better place now and free of any pain he may have been in. Kasota I do have a picture of him, just a head shot though.


----------



## weever

What a beautiful cat, Marchwind. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## MDKatie

What a handsome cat!! I'm so sorry Marchie, it's so hard to lose a family member. :grouphug:


----------



## hercsmama

What a sweet face.

I managed to get a whopping 2 1/2 hours sleep last night. Which is really great when you find out I am expected to attend a ribbon cutting ceremony at 11 this morning up in Broken Bow for that Assisted Living Facility we are doing the plumbing for.:heh:
Apparently, lunch is also involved, I hate these suck up sessions. I don't do suck up well......wonder how long I have to stay before I can throw out the ,"My sheep need feeding" excuse and get out of there...the problem is, dh is not a good pr person, so it is up to me...ugh...:grit:
Off to attack my coffee pot, maybe with enough caffine, I can really get my ADHD kicked in and actually be that perky little thing I need to be, doubtful.:whistlin:


----------



## Taylor R.

I've been at my wheel for the last 4 hours. I spun until my toes went numb :teehee: I did a bobbin of my Potluck, then moved on to some rolags I bought on etsy. Those rolags are a blast to spin, and though most of the fiber is all dyed up and washed, she tossed in some raw Lincoln locks that are just too much fun. Someday I'll step away from my wheel long enough to finish one (or six) of the crochet projects that desperately need my attention.


----------



## Kasota

Marchwind, what a handsome fellow! He has quite the legacy with all the work you have done for rescues. ((((hugs))))

Debi, I hear you on those events that you really don't want to go to but are obligated to attend. The work related ones drive me nuts. I have such little free time and what free time I have I would rather spend with people I do not work with. I already see them more than I see friends and family. LOL! 

I have been lazy all morning. Don't want to get out in the gardens because I'll get all dirty and have to clean up before taking mom to the doctor. I am still in my jammies enjoying a second cup of coffee.


----------



## vicki in NW OH

I'm so sorry about the loss of your cat, MW. He is beautiful! Looks just like my cat Bugs. I love tabbies.


----------



## Kasota

Mom's appointment went pretty well!  The doctor is tickled pink about her BP which has been high for years despite medication. Today, though, he did standing BPs and sitting BPs and found out that when she is up her BP was almost normal. I wish they had done that years ago. Basically it told him that he is not going to mess with her medication because if he does he's worried when she is up and about that it would get too low and make her dizzy and she could fall. Cholesterol is too high but the meds for that don't agree with her and make her very weak. They opted for quality of life rather than worrying about a number. 

I got a tiny wee bit of gardening time in - enough to plant some impatients, lobelia and a couple packs of pansies that had been patiently waiting to go in the ground. Weeded some in the strawberries and tossed some composted manure about in the raspberry beds. The bees are everywhere out there...my garden is swarming with them. I just love being out there with them. They never sting me (knock on wood)...they just buzz about their business and I just keep doing what I am doing. It may sound a little crazy, but I talk to the bees when I am out there and sometimes they even land on an outstretched hand if I offer it to them. We get along. 

I am sorting through stuff to have a garage sale. I really need to get rid of some stuff. I have stuff left over from the farm that I kept thinking I might someday get a place and another horse and all that...but I honestly don't see that happening. So I have a couple fence chargers (one is portable) and feeders and all sorts of stuff to go through. More Christmas decorations than I would ever use in a lifetime - those need to get thinned out. Books I need to sort through. I have a ton of jeans that (sigh) do not fit that are good farm working jeans (Lees mostly) that someone could make good use of. One pair is even lined in fleece. Dishes. Chairs. A pink wringer washing machine (so cute!) and a portable washing machine that you would use in an apartment or an RV. A garden tiller. Snow shovels. I do not need to keep a 1/2 dozen snow shovels. 3 is fine. Tons of garden hoses. Odds and ends of "collectible" stuff.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota, tell me about the wringer washer. We (my husband) bought one at auction :shocked: - then we turned around sold it just as quickly- and my husband has never been the same. We might be interested. He thinks we need one for washing vegetables outside so as the prevent soil from getting down in the septic. 

What size are those fleece lined jeans? We always have family coming that never have adequate clothing so we try to keep a supply on hand.


----------



## MDKatie

I'd love some info on the portable fence charger, Kasota. Is it solar? I've been wanting to get one for my electronet fencing.


----------



## hercsmama

Talk to me about the tiller.
Dh and I will be up there towards the end of August....we could come pick it up....


----------



## Kasota

The pink wringer washer looks like this. This is not a picture of my machine as I don't have one to post but it looks the same. Cute as a bug. I bought it because I was going to move it to the farm in Ohio and park it on the porch and use it as a cooler to hold iced beverages. Then I thought I would turn it into a planter with petunias cascading down the side... Never got to either project. Right now I just need to thin thin out all the "stuff" I have. I am not sure if it works or not as I have never run anything through it, although when I bought it the seller plugged it in and it powered up fine. It's been in storage for 6 years. 

The portable fence charger is one sold by Premier that runs off a dry cell battery. It's a pretty slick critter. I had it powering up horse fence (wide white tape variety). I believe Intellishock is what they were called. The new ones are blue. Mine is gray. When I used it I kept it inside a rubbermaid container and cut holes out the sides so that it would be protected from the Minnesota Winter. When I first bought the farm I did not have any electric to the pastures - so I needed the portable system. Have to say I really liked it. I'm sure the battery would need to be replaced after all this time. 

The fleece lined jeans are size 12. Sadly I am now in a 14. Warmest things EVER, although I felt a tad "puffy" when wearing them.


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota my BIL had horrible cholesterol and started eating oat bran for breakfast and he was able to drop it significantly. I like that your doctor is more concerned about your mom's quality of life. I think sometimes doctors and other focus so hard on fixing a person that they don't think about what all that eagle eyed focus does to a persons well being. I bet half of your mom's anxiety might be solved if she felt the doctors thought she was just fine as she is and wanted her to have a good life. Just my opinion :shrug: either way I'm glad she had a good appointment.


----------



## Kasota

Debi, how fun that you will be in the area in August! The tiller is a rear tine. One of the handles got a little bent when the pole barn roof came down but my brother says it is an easy fix or maybe he already fixed it. I have no clue but I'll be up that way and can take a look at it. Has not been used in several years but it was a beast when I used it on the farm. I'm not sure of the brand name but I will be up at my brother's in the next day or two and will take a look. When I was using that thing I just loved it.

Marchwind, you are so right about finding a good doc who doesn't push things to the extent they rob a person of quality of life. Mom already does the oat bran thing. She has a concoction of oh heaven knows what that goes in to her morning cooked cereal.  She's a reader and that cereal has really helped in a lot of ways. I like it that her doc takes time to offer dietary and and natural remedies to her. Mom's anxiety really started until her elder years when she lost a lot of her ability to do something immediately to help or fix things. For example, if my sister is out in her yard late in the evening and doesn't call at the normal time - mom is convinced she got hurt or passed out from low blood sugar...and since she doesn't drive anymore she can't hop in a car to go check on her. She gets in a panic over nose bleeds and dental appointments and worrying about other people. Poor sweet thing...


----------



## Kasota

Just got back from my storage locker. I could spend weeks in there. Egads! 

Yanked the charger out of the foot locker she's been sitting in and I'll package that up for MDKatie. We bartered for YARN!!! :nanner:

I can't believe all the stuff I have in there that really can go in the garage sale. Found my old snowshoes, too. They are wood ones with the rawhide webbing and leather to lace on to your boots. Brought back a lot of memories, but I have no storage for them anymore so they'll go in the sale. Same with the portable propane heater. A train set that I used to set up to go around the Christmas tree. Found a whole box of vintage fabric that I will make good use of making aprons and such for the craft sale this fall. It's a madhouse in there. I also found a box that has my collection of antique oil lamps! Woot!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Punky is having fun at the farm this summer


----------



## Kasota

Soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Kasota

Well, I finished my first shawl. It is loaded with errors, but I sure learned a lot! 

I can hardly wait to start on the next one!


----------



## Marchwind

Cyndi that such a good life for a kid 

Well done Kasota! It looks great and I love the colors. What yarn did you use?


----------



## Kasota

Thank you, Marchwind! I never dreamed I could knit a shawl! I would never have been able to do it without all the encouragement here! 

I used Homespun yarn. It is just an acrylic but I knew it would be forgiving because it is a "lumpy" kind of yarn. It hid most of my mistakes.  I was actually making it for myself but it turned out smaller than would look good on me. At least I know a little more about shawl sized now and I can gauge things better when I make one for myself and plan on doing extra repeats.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

the shawl turned out beautifully :clap: :clap: :clap: - you are a NATURAL! and your mama is such a wonderful model! Just gorgeous and the color is wonderful on her, too! :goodjob:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

The shawl is gorgeous!

MW, so sorry to hear about your cat. It is hard to lose a.pet.

I'm still recovering from last weekend. Fibro has hit me hard this week. Grrrrr


----------



## Marchwind

Darn Fibro , res up and feel better soon. When you have time and feel up to it we would love to hear about the weekend.

Kasota which pattern it that? Is it Frazzle's pattern?


----------



## Kasota

It's this pattern:
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80982AD.html?noImages=


----------



## MDKatie

I want to come spend my summer with Punky and Cyndi!!! Looks like a blast!

Kas, great job on that shawl! It looks like it fits your mom very well! And I'm so excited about our barter!! I'm going to have fun picking out some great stuff for you! :sing:


----------



## Marchwind

Oh that's right, I forgot . Well you did a great job. Which one if next?


----------



## Kasota

Haven't decided on the next one yet but I think it will be an oblong shawl/wrap. I really like this one and the stitches are not difficult - they are all ones that I could do - but I am afraid I might get lost and not find my way out again. hahaha! I seem to have some difficulty remembering where I am in a pattern. And I am not sure how it would work out with the yarn I want to use which is a pink and green blend. It might pool and not look so great.


----------



## hercsmama

A very safe formula for choosing the right yarn is this, the more complicated the stitching, the plainer the yarn, and the plainer the stitching, the more complicated the yarn.
So if you are doing a lace or even a complicated cable, really most cables, try to use a solid, or tonal yarn.
If you are doing a simple stockinette, or reverse stockinette, go for the fancy hand paints, or multi colors.:goodjob:
The reasoning behind this is that the stitches get lost in multi colored yarn, and if you are going to do the work, you want it to be seen and appreciated.
Had another day in paradise here.
Dh got home from working all day a bit ago, and is out washing my truck for me.:bouncy:
We have a family reunion, on his Mom's side, tomorrow, so he figured we should have a clean truck,lol.
I'm fixing to run out back and feed the sheep their supper,a nd give Miss Emmy Lou her bottle.
then it's sit down for some knitting time, before bed.
Ya'll have a good night!


----------



## Kasota

Debi, that is good advice about choosing yarn for different shawl patterns! Hope you have a delightful family reunion!

Cyndi, I hope you are recovering from the bout of Fibro. ((((hugs))))

We got socked with more rain last night. Hard to say what the weather is going to do today. Everything is so sodden. I have two dead trees in the back corner of my yard that I want the tree service to come take down but the lawn is so soaking wet they have to wait or their equipment will leave deep ruts everywhere. Next week I have two different companies coming out to give me estimates on re-siding the house. Not looking forward to what that is going to cost but I sure would like to get it done.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

How about a feather & fan shawl? 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather-and-fan-short-scarf


----------



## Kasota

Cyndi, that's a beautiful pattern! Thanks so much for posting it. It looks pretty easy, too. The yarn I want to use is a little heavier than lace weight. I haven't dared use the lace weight yarn that I have. It rather scares me. LOL! It looks remarkably like trying to knit with thread. I'll have to see if I need to use different sized needles than what the pattern calls for. The pattern looks like an easy one to memorize, too. I would love to be able to memorize the pattern so that I don't have to knit while sitting in front of my computer. 

The lace weight yarn that I have is a cashmere silk blend...someday I will be brave enough!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

My sister gave me this silk yarn last Christmas  so I dipped into my aunt's needles (Boye, that's what they used in the 50's) #2's, and set up a Shetland Bird's Eye stitch straight across - after a moss stitch border to start. I call it "96 Tears" - the ball of yarn does not seem to diminish...

But the traditional pattern keeps me going - MullersLaneFarm, good idea, feather and fan is a great one that you can memorize readily too and have fun knitting.


----------



## Marchwind

That's so simple looking it's beautiful! How long do you think it will be?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

There's something like 1200 yards - it hangs to 46 inches now, but only a foot or so on the end is blocked out. It stretches all ways two to four times, which is amazing for silk - this yarn no give at all.

Gave up counting the rows long ago, & not sure when I'll stop - same way I cast on the 96 stitches probably, as much as I can stand. :gaptooth:


----------



## Kasota

RDC, that is just lovely! It's fun to see how the color worked out. I would not have guessed it would look like that! 

It kind of reminds me of this shawl...
http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/node/87


----------



## Woodpecker

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> My sister gave me this silk yarn last Christmas  so I dipped into my aunt's needles (Boye, that's what they used in the 50's) #2's, and set up a Shetland Bird's Eye stitch straight across - after a moss stitch border to start. I call it "96 Tears" - the ball of yarn does not seem to diminish...
> 
> But the traditional pattern keeps me going - MullersLaneFarm, good idea, feather and fan is a great one that you can memorize readily too and have fun knitting.


I love that! Thanks for telling us the stitch. That yarn is so nice.

Not much going on on here busy working and doing yard work. I had to get rid of the 2 other chicks last weekend. One started crowing! Both ended up being roosters. I gave them to a farmer who will find them a good home. I never heard a rooster crow boy was it funny and scary because I'm an outlaw. So happy they are gone and Loretta and I can play.


----------



## Taylor R.

We took a family camping trip to the lake this weekend (where we found out that even if the stitches came out, hubs really needs to stay out of water for a while). It rained quite a bit and we got to boat for a while between showers. The kids had so much fun and were so exhausted by the time we left.

When we got home we both had tons of messages about my husband's best friend (his wife is a very good friend of mine as well). He's in ICU, has pneumonia, and they're now testing for leukemia. It's all very scary and we really just don't know much at this point, though lots of test results are supposed to be back in today. If your the praying sort, I know they'd appreciate them.


----------



## hercsmama

Taylor, the unknown is so scarey! I'll be keeping them in my thoughts...
Cyndi, I hope your feeling better today..
WP, how's momma doing? And how are you??

Well, the family reunion was fun, dh has a ridiculous amount of relatives on his moms side. This was the part that is related to his Grandpa, next month is the side related to his Grandma, then we have the two sides from his Dad to go to.
The smallest one is at the end of August, there should only be something like 150 people at that one.:shocked:
The big one is next, it's in Omaha this year, and over 500 attend it. Nuts right?
Anyway, I managed to get my Yak fiber washed up yesterday, lot's of dusty stuff in it. But it's almost dry now, so maybe tonight I'll manage to get it combed and ready for TDF!
I've also been combing some of that Alpaca I have, it's a nice caramel color, really love it as it is combing out like silk, just wonderful stuff..
Off to email another buyer for my ewe lambs!:clap:
Take care all!


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks for asking hercsmama. I'm doing alright. I have had such bad neurapaty since its gotten hot that I now am on medication. I will be doing 12 hour days, every other day for the next 16 days. 

Mom's fever still comes and goes. She got her blood work back today. Apparently she's anemic and we still don't know what's causing it the fever.
She is up and around. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kasota

(((WP))) I have been wondering how you and your mom are doing. So sorry about the neuropathy and your mom's fever and anemia. Hang in there, sweetie. Sure am keeping you in prayers. Those are some long hours! 

Had a company come out and give me a quote on siding the house. Such a tiny house and they were quoting 8K-11K depending on options. Ouch. The higher quote would have upper end siding with insulation built into the back of the siding. The lower end was not the cheapest siding and not the most expensive. Both would include removing the old siding, steel wraps on the fascia boards, new soffits (sp?) and a house wrap, tax, permit fees, disposal of the old siding. I have a couple other companies coming out to give me quotes so we'll see what they have to say. That is a chunk of change, for sure and yet it sorely needs done.


----------



## hercsmama

Kas, that's actually not a bad price.
We've had several estimates on getting both houses and the garage done, and they are all around the 35,000 to 40,000 price range. Mind you, that is for all three buildings. So 8-10 for one seems about right....


----------



## Kasota

Thanks, Debi. It's nice to have some feedback on that! I keep doing a big project at a time. Bit by bit I have all the windows replaced and the sliding glass door. That helped a lot with the fuel costs because the old ones were REALLY leaky. I also replaced the furnace which was a huge deal because it was an old coal furnace that had been converted. I actually loved that old furnace but it finally gave up the ghost. Step by step. The siding is the last really big project to tackle that I can't do in bits and pieces the way I eventually replaced all the windows doing them one by one.


----------



## Marchwind

Taylor you got it! Keeping them all in my thoughts. Keep us posted please.

I'm glad you and the family were able to get away and that everyone had fun in spite of the rain.

Hercsmama which side of the family is related to the Gov.? Don't forget your knitting.


----------



## Marchwind

The new FAC is up. Please post there from now on, here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...rts/519263-fac-~-july-2014-a.html#post7135051


----------



## hercsmama

Marchwind said:


> ..........
> Hercsmama which side of the family is related to the Gov.? Don't forget your knitting.


LOL! I can't believe you remember that! Too funny.
Dh's Moms side, his Cousin is married to him. 

Dh is up to something, he let me sleep in and fed the sheep already this morning.......then before he left for work, heput out the little dogs, and fed the cats.....somethings up...:shrug:


----------

